# buffed Premium



## cM2003 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Eigentlich war mir ja klar dass sowas früher oder später kommen würde. Es war ja so bei jeder größeren Szeneseite, sei es SK-Gaming, der ESL, oder auch mTw (die es aber mittlerweile wieder gelassen haben, da es nicht rentabel war).
Alle genannten Beispiele lagen preislich in etwa genauso wie buffed bei 3,00&#8364;.
Alle versprechen neue Features, die bei genauerem Betrachten nicht wirklich genutzt werden. Wer bitte lädt 1000 Bilder auf eine Seite? Wer brauch den Chat? Den Questkram kann man auch detaillierter als es jemals in einer Karte geht nachlesen. Noch dazu gibt es Addons womit das ganze auch noch ingame geht.

Naja wie dem auch sei finde ich zwar nicht dass es Abzocke ist, aber unnötig auf jeden Fall. Was ich mal wirklich gut finde ist die Sache mit dem TS-Channel, wobei dabei nicht hervorgeht ob man einen eigenen Server bekommt oder nur einen Raum unter 500 wo man eine Stunde am Suchen ist.

Außerdem finde ich den angepriesenen "unverbindlichen Probemonat" dreist, da er offensichtlich nur bei Bestellung eines Abos verfügbar ist. Man bekommt also statt 6 Monaten, 7 Monate. Mit Probemonat hat das aber jawohl nichts zu tun...

Hinzu kommt dass keine News erstellt wurde und es somit keine Diskussion geben kann, außer hier über das Forum, welche ich hiermit anregen möchte.

Naja ich werde es mir glaube trotz allem mal bestellen und ansehen.

Aber hab noch ein paar Fragen:
Wenn man nicht einen Monat vor Ablauf kündigt, verlängert sich das ganze dann monatlich oder halb-/jährlich?
Wie oben bereits erwähnt die Sache mit dem TS... Bekommt man einen Channel unter hunderten?

Gruß,
André 'Elfchen'


----------



## B3N (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo André,

damit hier nichts falsch verstanden wird, hier die Antworten zu deinen Fragen:

*Frage:*
Wenn man nicht einen Monat vor Ablauf kündigt, verlängert sich das ganze dann monatlich oder halb-/jährlich?

_Wollt ihr dann die Zusatzangebote auch nach vier Wochen weiter nutzen, stehen zwei Abo-Angebote zur Wahl. Ein Abo gilt für mindestens
sechs bzw. zwölf Monate und kann danach jederzeit mit einer Frist von einem Monat zum Monatsende schriftlich gekündigt werden._

*Frage:*
Wie oben bereits erwähnt die Sache mit dem TS... Bekommt man einen Channel unter hunderten?
_
Man bekommt einen eingenen Channel und kann diesen wenn man möchte mit einem Passwort versehen, diesen Channel kannst Du dir in deinem TS-Client als Default eintragen um direkt beitreten zu können.

Als alternative bieten wir auch einen Link in deiner TS-Infobox an, mit diesem ist es möglich per Klick deinem Channel beizutreten (vorrausgesezt der Channel hat kein Passwort)._

Schöne Grüße,

B3N (Benjamin Hirsch)


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2007)

Ich füge noch was hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Frage*
_Hinzu kommt dass keine News erstellt wurde und es somit keine Diskussion geben kann, außer hier über das Forum, welche ich hiermit anregen möchte._

Die News kommt noch - es entsteht nur grad ein Teil der buffedShow und der buffedCast ist auch gleich dran - Freitage sind immer sehr stressig, also keine Sorge. Als Diskussionsplattform steht aber, wie du es bereits genutzt hast, natürlich auch das Forum bereit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (20. Juli 2007)

Hmm ... ich seh dem ganzen auch eher kritisch entgegen.
Ich bin ein großer Fan von buffed, aber buffed-Premium, was kann ich damit anfangen?
Die Übersichtskarte brauch ich nicht, das les ich in dem am Besten gewerteten Kommentar einfach nach.
TS-Channel haben eigentlich die meisten Gilden, zur Not kann ich ja mal meinen Freund drauf einladen.
Die Buffed-Shows lad ich mir schon seit Monaten runter, da ich mit meinem 1GB monatlichen Datenguthaben grad mal mit WoW auskomme und ich mir die buffedShows trotzdem nicht entgehn lassen will.
sqoops-Gutscheine sind schön und gut, aber ich kauf lieber bei Amazon...

Also, für mich nix wirklich spannendes dabei. Außer die Styles, die wärn schon gut, aber einen Style für 3&#8364; pro Monat zu nutzen? Nein danke, da bleib ich lieber beim Standard...

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## KillerTrippy (20. Juli 2007)

was soll das den jetzt?? bezahlen für weitere funktionen von buffed und blasc???


----------



## Monolith (20. Juli 2007)

Hoazl schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich seh dem ganzen auch eher kritisch entgegen.
> [...]
> Die Übersichtskarte brauch ich nicht, das les ich in dem am Besten gewerteten Kommentar einfach nach.
> TS-Channel haben eigentlich die meisten Gilden, zur Not kann ich ja mal meinen Freund drauf einladen.
> ...


So ist auch meine Meinung zu der ganzen Sache...
Das man seinen Account zum Premium-Account upgraden kann haben viele Seiten (ich habe dies noch nie genutzt) und ich war immer froh das es so etwas bei buffed nicht gibt, aber naja, wer es braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splin (20. Juli 2007)

Ich halte die Premiumoption auch für keine gute Sache. Buffed.de war für mich immer eine sehr beliebte Seite weil ich von solchen Premium-Angeboten verschont wurde. Wenn mir irgendwelche Browsergames etwas von Premiumusern an die Ohren reden kann ich das verstehen - entweder sie lassen die Seite werbefrei und kassieren Geld oder lassen es kostenlos aber pflastern dafür alles mit Werbebannern zu. Für mich wäre es verständlich gewesen wenn jedem Premium-User Buffed.de von Werbung freigeschaltet wird, aber so kriegt man eine Hand voll popelige Features und trotzdem ist der halbe Bildschirm voll mir Anzeigen. Ich finds doof ... als ob Computec nicht schon genug Geld hätte. Und dann wird noch eine weiter Zweiklassen-Comunity geschaffen, obwohl das echt nicht sein muss. Hm ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modemarkenelf (20. Juli 2007)

Ich check nicht, warum das ganze als Abo laufen soll. Die Kiddies werden doch schon genug abgezockt (ich sag nur Handyabos, Tradingcards, usw)...

Also macht das ganze doch etwas netter und nach meiner Einschätzung auch etwas Marktfähiger:

Einfach keine feste Laufzeit, also jederzeit zum Ende des Monats kündbar.

Weil, wenn ihr von dem Produkt überzeugt seid, dann werden euch die Kunden nicht weglaufen, egal ob ihr Abozeiten habt oder nicht.
Und wenn ihrs nicht seid, dann lasst es doch lieber gleich sein^^


Das mit dem Schnuppermonat ist interessant. Wenn das stimmt, was der Thread-Ersteller sagt, dass man damit automatisch ein Abo eingeht, dann ist das ganze in einer rechtlichen Grauzone angesiedelt...
Und da sind die Kosten, die der Imageverlust durch unzufriedene Kunden mit sich bringt wesentlich höher anzusiedeln als die paar Euros, die man so einigen armen Seelen so abknöpfen kann.

Grüße

MME

PS: Wenn ich quatsch schreibe, oder was falsch verstehe, dann bitte ich um Verbesserung.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishbal (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich bin dagegen das es spezielle Premiuminhalte gegen eine Abogebühr gibt.
Zumal ich denke das durch eure Werbung bestimmt nicht wenig Einnahmen zustande kommen (bei dem Traffic). Eine weitere, ich denke sehr gute Einnahmequelle sind eure Wow Sonderhefte, in Zusammenarbeit mit PC Games. Ich nehme mal stark an, das Buffed.de so wie die PC Games zur Computec Media AG gehören...
Also um es kurz zu machen glaub ich das so schon genug Geld eingenommen wird, allerdings meint man das noch viele Spieler bereit sind für besondere Informationen noch mehr auszugeben, und dies wird auch gleich ziemlich gnadenlos ausgenutzt. Obs funktioniert wird sich zeigen.
Ich schätze buffed.de als eine sehr gute und Umfangreiche KOSTENLOSE WOW Seite, und da werd ich bei weitem nicht der einzige sein. Allerdings denke ich das ihr euch so keine Freunde macht, denn anstatt einen Premiuminhalt zu bieten, könnte man auch sagen die normalen User sind nicht gut genug und ihnen wird einiges Vorenthalten. Nur wer bereit ist zu bezahlen ist wirklich "willkommen". Es fängt mit Kleinigkeiten an, aber es kann auch ganz schnell mal sein, das jemandem bei euch einfällt, das blasc und die ganze Datenbank eigentlich zu gut sei um sie kostenlos anzubieten, sie wurd so oft genutzt, die sollte ins Premiumpaket. 
Leider fällt mir bis jetzt nur negatives zu dem ganzen ein...
Ich warte auf eure Antwort, bzw auf Gegenargumente (die mich vieleicht umsitmmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg Ishbal


----------



## Treenael (20. Juli 2007)

Kurz und knapp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich brauch das auch nicht... siehe mein Blog Eintrag von Heute


----------



## Baalrok (20. Juli 2007)

Kann ich es jetzt kostenlos einen Monat testen, oder nicht? Es wird nix dazu gesagt, wie es aussieht, wenn ich nach dem Testmonat nicht zu frieden bin und kein Abo abschließen möchte...


----------



## khazet (20. Juli 2007)

Treenael schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydro91 (20. Juli 2007)

Bin auch dagegen find das unnötig und 
hätte nie gedacht das buffed.de sowas macht -.-*entäuscht*


----------



## Eloradius (20. Juli 2007)

Tze typisch.
Ein Konzern/Firma hat nen Gratisportal, mit immens viel Werbung und macht neue Features kostenpflichtig...
Das kennt man aus sooo vielen Portalen.
Bin enttäuscht das es nun auch hier an gekommen ist.
Man muss ja mal bedenken ohne Community wäre Blasc nicht Blasc. 
Und naja was man gratis durch die Leute abgegrast hat, macht man zu Geld.
In meinen Augen ist das was man damals Blasc und buffed gut war langsam aber sicher auf einem Grabstein vorzufinden.
Ich werde es mir anschauen aber der Communityzauber ist verflogen.

MfG Elo


----------



## Shohet (20. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nenene jetzt gehts hier los wie ueberall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vonix (20. Juli 2007)

Was für eine Abzocke ist das denn?
Und TS Server, nicht Channels bekommt man an allen Ecken und Enden umsonst ohne viel Aufwand.
Aber es war ja klar das sowas kommt, is wie überall eben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modemarkenelf (20. Juli 2007)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Kann ich es jetzt kostenlos einen Monat testen, oder nicht? Es wird nix dazu gesagt, wie es aussieht, wenn ich nach dem Testmonat nicht zu frieden bin und kein Abo abschließen möchte...



Oben steht was von einer schriftlichen Kündigung...
Also musst DU dich darum kümmern, dass das ganze nach den vier Wochen nicht weiterläuft. Und mit sowas gibt es superoft Probleme, also solang es da keine besseren Erläuterungen usw. gibt, ist meine Empfehlung: 

Finger weg.


MfG

MME


----------



## Baalrok (20. Juli 2007)

Modemarkenelf schrieb:


> Oben steht was von einer schriftlichen Kündigung...
> Also musst DU dich darum kümmern, dass das ganze nach den vier Wochen nicht weiterläuft. Und mit sowas gibt es superoft Probleme, also solang es da keine besseren Erläuterungen usw. gibt, ist meine Empfehlung:
> 
> Finger weg.
> ...



Ja, Schriftliche Kündigung nach den sechs bzw. 12 Monaten. Bevor es da keine Klarheit gibt, was nach dem Testmonat passiert, werde ich es nicht mal testen...


----------



## Otty Peek (20. Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch dagegen und schließe mich allen vorhergenannten Kritikpunkten an , am meisten stört mich die wahrscheinlich daraus folgende 2-Klassen Comunity( sehs schon kommen: Premiumforum, Premium Shakes und Fidget,  Premium BuffedShow usw).


----------



## Eed (20. Juli 2007)

Also in meinen Augen ist das so: Das man ein Abo abschliesst und dann dazu erstmal den Testmonat  bekommt. D.h. Wenn man sich für den Testmonat angemeldet hat, kann man eigentlich schon direkt ne Kündigung schreiben, da man sonst direkt ein 6 Monatiges bzw 12 monatiges Abo am Hals hat. Zudem kann ich weit und breit keine AGBs erkennen.

Das einzigste was ich interessant finde ist die Buffed Show in DVD Format. Der rest ist uninteressant bzw kann man sich auch woanders kostenlos beschaffen.


----------



## Praedicatio (20. Juli 2007)

Da geht man auf die buffed Seite wie jeden Tag, und speziell am heutigen Tag um das für mich sehr beliebte buffed-cast anzuhören und dann so eine Nachricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich sauer bin, ich muss es ja nicht nutzen, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass es bei den Anfangsfeatures die man als Premium-Mitglied bekommt nicht bleibt, sondern das es mehr werden, oder anders gesehen, das die NICHT-Premium Mitglieder immer weniger dürfen. Zum Beispiel verminderte Downloadrate, oder abgespeckte Anzeige bei der Questsuche. Wenn das mal soweit kommen würde, dann gäbe es für mich keinen Grund mehr, buffed zu besuchen.

Heutzutage ist der Trend für alles Gebühren, Abos und Beiträge zu nehmen, und 3 Euro klingt ja jetzt nicht nach so viel, aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist und somit kommt da schon einiges zusammen. Ich zahle gerne die monatlichen BLIZZ Gebühren, dafür werden die Server gewartet und das Programm weiterentwickelt. Das reicht mir dann aber auch, wenn ich jetzt auch noch für zig andere Portale löhnen muss, hört der Spaß auf.

Nachdem BLIZZ das Arsenal eingeführt hat, war klar, dass die BLASC Datenbank neue Features erhalten musste, um die User zu halten. Problem an der BLASC Datenbank ist eh, das nur die User aufgeführt werden, die sich die Mühe machen und den Client installieren, im Arsenal findet man JEDEN WoW-Zocker der aktiv spielt. Wenn jetzt auch noch einige Features nur durch zahlen eines Beitrags abgerufen werden können, könnte der Schuss nach hinten losgehen.

Ich werde es auf keinen fall abonnieren, obwohl ich buffed als die beste Redaktion bzw. Plattform NACH der offiziellen BLIZZ Website sehe.


----------



## fanarell (20. Juli 2007)

Ich hab blasc.de immer als kostenlose und sehr gute Seite geschätzt, wo jeder immer schnell Informationen abrufen konnte.

Als Buffed.de eröffnet wurde und blasc übernahm freute ich mich darüber, dass es nun dort auch mehr Infos gab und mit dem Forum eine Plattform zum austausch gab. Doch schon viele kritisierte damals die übernahme: zu recht wie's scheint.

Das Problem sind nicht diese paar Features für die Premiumuser, die es jetzt gibt.
Nein.
Das schlimme ist das was danach kommt: (kommen kann/könnte)

-Mehr Bandbreite für PremiumUser -> kostenloses benutzen der Datenbank nur sehr mühsam

-buffedShow & buffedCast -> nur noch für Premiumuser / für Premiumuser eine woche früher

-neue guides auch nur noch für PremiumUser

Schade,dass Buffed.de diesen Weg gewählt hat. ich bin enttäuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fanarell


----------



## cM2003 (20. Juli 2007)

Naja also ich finde die Argumentation ja Schwachsinnig von wegen "die Premiumuser bekommen nun mehr als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".... Die Premiumuser zahlen ja auch für... Wenn man sich nen Porsche kauft fährt man auch schneller als mit nem Opel Corsa. Dafür kostet der Corsa im Vergleich zum Porsche halt auch deutlich weniger...

Dennoch finde ich es auch nicht gut, wie ich in meinem ersten Post geschrieben habe.

Ich hatte vorhin bestellt, aber schonwieder widerrufen, da es tatsächlich keine AGBs gibt oder man genau darauf hingewiesen wurde wie es ausschaut.


----------



## AhLuuum (20. Juli 2007)

Mir ist das ganze relativ Schnuppe. Keins der Angebote überzeugt mich, 3 Euro im Monat zu zahlen.(Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich es tun werde wenn die Angebote immer vielfältiger werden). Solange meine momentanen Möglichkeiten als Nicht-Premiumuser nicht eingeschränkt werden, werde ich weiterhin buffed.de besuchen. Ansonsten muss ich wohl leider auf die schönen buffed.de-Casts, etc. verzichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (20. Juli 2007)

die buffed leute wollen halt geld verdienen, man kanns doch ma versuchen

ich persönlich hab kein problem mit mir die shows donnerstags anzusehen und nicht mittwochs 
ich brauch auch keinen ts-chan, meine gilde hat einen und sogut wie jede andere gilde auch....
ich brauch keine zusatz features in meinem "buffed profil" schaut euch mein profil an und ihr wisst warum xD
ich brauch auch keine quest hilfen, bei getwow.com geb ich ma kurz den q-namen an und zack hab ich was ich suche und das ohne irgendwelche sinnlosen comments von der buffed community lesen zu müssen oder was dafür zu zahlen
generell ist blasc kein tolles programm, mit nem loot-addon gemischt mit arsenal kann ich auch alles ganz gut erfahren und zahle dafür nix

aber irgendwann wird doch mal jeder geldgeil oder?

ich hab hier mit euch fast schon mitleid, ihr macht euch ja seehr viel mühe mit euere webseite, aber generell braucht euch ja doch keiner


----------



## FERT (20. Juli 2007)

omg ist das lächerlich
überall das gleiche, community-seiten die auf "premium/vip" umsatteln
geboten werden übertolle features die keiner wirklich brauchen kann (oder die alten einst freien features sind nun nicht mehr frei - oder nur noch beschränkt nutzbar) 


ich find das einfach nur traurig 

naja premium wäre für mich das absolute no-go .... 



aber das ist nur meine meinung :[


// das bezieht sich auf dieses premium zeug im allgemeinen und nicht direkt auf "buffed.de" ...

jetz mal direkt zu buffed-premium :
wer zahlt 3 oecken um nen chat zu haben ? (#irc !) 
um die buffed show früher zu sehen ?! (wart ich halt 24h) 
um die buffed show zu saugen ?! (oO wofür ?!)
um eine DVD mit buffed shows zu haben (... must-have?!)
um blasc zusatzfunktionen zu haben (.. evtl. "interessant" aber wohl kaum 3 oecken wert ~.~)
für nen "ts2 - chan" ... (den ich auch umsonst von diversen community ts2-servern bekommen könnte :E)
sqoops gutscheine ... (man könnte meine sqoops sponsort buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
um sein "my-buffed-profil" noch stylischer zu machen (...)

- ich mag das jetz nicht schlecht machen - aber ... ... oder doch, bin ja dagegen ^^
also :x buffed sollte so bleiben wie's ist ...


----------



## MarokEisenbart (20. Juli 2007)

Finde es auch schade dass buffed auf den Premium-Zug aufgesprungen ist. Wie schon gesagt überzeugt mich kein einziges der Features von buffed.de Premium.
Gerade ohne die ach so tolle Questhilfe kann man mit ein bisschen Suchen und Kommentare lesen auch überleben, und das fordert zumindest ein wenig das Hirn!
Den Bilderupload und die exklusiven Skins für myBuffed finde ich ob der fehlenden anderen Funktionen des Blogs (Erstellen von Linklisten und eigenen Sidebars; seht euch mal Mircosoft live! an. MS mag zwar sonst net so toll sein, aber die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten des Blog sind enorm!) unnötig.
Zu TS und Chat wurde schon genug gesagt.

Trotz allem ist die Blasc-DB dem javaversuchten Flashmonster Blizzard-Arsenal um Tiefenbahnlängen voraus. Gerade für den entspannten, augenschonenden und übersichtlichen Aufbau liebte und liebe ich Blasc und Buffed.
Auch die Community hier empfand ich schon immer als angenehm und "gehoben" (komme von inwow.de^^)

Testen würde ich es zwar gern aber da es ja keine Möglichkeit gibt, den Testmonat ohne anschließendes Abo zu nutzen, fällt das ja auch flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Marok


----------



## Tja (20. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe nur, buffed nimmt sich hier nicht das Gaystar-Premium zum Vorbild, denn dort muss man sogar für Screenshots in einer ordentlichen Qualität bzw. für eine verzögerungsfreie Suchfunktion bezahlen. Das das Magazin aber nichtmal einen Pfennig wert ist, steht eh auf einem anderen Blatt..

zu der Idee an sich:
Mir ist es ziemlich egal, solang das Hordenprofil  kostenlos bleibt und die Questinfos so bleiben, wie sie jetzt sind, kümmert es mich nicht.  

mal zu den Funktionen:



> buffed Premium
> 
> * BLASC Zusatzfunktionen
> Sicher ganz brauchbar. Aber da ich nichtmal den normalen BLASC habe (-->Firewall), für mich nutzlos.
> ...




Fazit:
Für mich persönlich unbrauchbar. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass jetzt nicht nach und nach Standardfunktionen zu Premiumdiensten werden, denn dann kann man es gleich vergessen.




> Testen würde ich es zwar gern aber da es ja keine Möglichkeit gibt, den Testmonat ohne anschließendes Abo zu nutzen, fällt das ja auch flach sad.gif



Das ist zwar *nicht* gegen buffed gerichtet, aber grundsätzlich Finger weg von solchen Lockangeboten. Kostenlose Monate verlängern sich meist automatisch und der Einzige Weg einer 100%igen Kündigung besteht darin, einen postalisch eingeschriebenen Brief (5 DM) aufzugeben, sprich man zahlt also für die Kündigung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juli 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> * Buffed-Chat
> Wozu? Es gibt #irc, #icq und #trillian etc..




Dazu musst du den betreffenden User aber erst irgendwo adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem BuffedChat kannst du ihn einfach direkt ansprechen wenn er online ist.


----------



## mrlocus (20. Juli 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> Wie oben bereits erwähnt die Sache mit dem TS... Bekommt man einen Channel unter hunderten?
> _
> Man bekommt einen eingenen Channel und kann diesen wenn man möchte mit einem Passwort versehen, diesen Channel kannst Du dir in deinem TS-Client als Default eintragen um direkt beitreten zu können.
> ...



also zu deutsch, wie bereits erwähnt: ein channel unter tausenden. nen TS hat wahrlich jede gilde, bzw kommt jeder ran. man kann sich genausogut per icq unterhalten, skype, ventrilo.

# was bringt es mir die folgen ein/zwei tage eher zu sehen? im grunde genommen keinen vorteil
# gutescheine, onlinehändler die sowas nötig haben? und das ganze für 3 euro im monat... da schwing ich mich ebend aufs moped oder setz mich 30 minuten in die bahn und bin im nächsten handel
# per buffed chatten? ICQ, IRC... es gibt unzälige protokolle! btw in jedem buffed profil findet man die zugehörige ICQ nummer (mit wem eig chatten, holt sich sowieso niemand premium)
# bis zu 1000 bilder hochladen? www.imageshack.us
# extra dvd? bietet sie im store an, aber nicht für monatliches geld

die einzige attraktive erweiterung sehe ich in dem ausgebauten profil
bin echt enttäuscht! mehr funktionen oder preis senken, das angebot besteht hauptsächlich aus alltäglichen dingen, etwas umgestaltet und auf buffed zugeschnitten

GEGEN DIE ZWEITEILUNG DER COMMUNITY!


----------



## Blackrock'n roller (20. Juli 2007)

Eindeutig unnötiger Komerzkram " wir müssen mit allem Geld verdienen" 
Und in 2 Monaten gibts buffed-Show und -Cast nurnoch für Premium-user Und in 3 Monaten kann der Nicht-Premium-ich-mach-den-Kram-nicht-mit-User nurnoch 5 Quests am Tag raussuchen.
Bin mehr als entäuscht.

UNNÖTIG!!!!!1111einself

mein Tipp: Revidiert es so schnell ihr könnt


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juli 2007)

Es wird keiner gezwungen sich das Zeug zu kaufen...

Ausserdem, die Leute die kein Premium haben können von den Leuten die Premium haben angechattet werden und sich dann normal unterhalten. Nur einer von beiden braucht Premium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (20. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es wird keiner gezwungen sich das Zeug zu kaufen...
> 
> Ausserdem, die Leute die kein Premium haben können von den Leuten die Premium haben angechattet werden und sich dann normal unterhalten. Nur einer von beiden braucht Premium
> 
> ...


icq, msn, trillian & co. <- da muss ich meine kontakte adden
irc <- da join ich den "community chan" und TADAAA :> 
ich kann fröhlich mit den leuten reden sogar /w bzw. /qry kann ich machen :> also ist der chat doch überflüssig

zudem hat doch buffed sogar nen irc chan oO
irc >> buffed prem. chat dingens


- naja andererseits kann man's buffed nicht übel nehmen ... server & co zahlen sich nicht von selbst, aber ich bin mir sicher das durch werbe einnahmen genug geld zustande kommt :x 
andere community's schaffens ja auch (kk die sind nicht so gut wie buffed) ...
WAHH :E


----------



## Eed (20. Juli 2007)

Naja das mit dem Premium wäre ja nicht schlecht... wenns wenigstens Features wären für die es sich wirklich lohnen würde 3 Euro auszugeben. Wobei das seh ich noch nicht mal als das schlimmste. Viel schlimmer finde ich das es ein Abo sein muss. Und nicht das man einfach nur Monatlich zahlen kann wann man will. Also das man z.B. diesen Monat zahlt, nächsten und übernächsten brauche ich das vielleicht nicht weil ich kein WoW spiele und dann darauf den Monat zahle ich wieder. Das mit Abo ist doch total blöd und unflexibel. Oder das man nur für die Features bezahlt die man nutzen will.
Dann Zahlt man halt z.B. 50cent oder nen Euro im Monat wenn man z.B. die Buffedshow in DVD Format will. Oder wer sein Profil anders gestalten will, zahlt dann nur dafür. Wäre auf jedenfall besser als wie für sachen zahlen, die ich eigentlich nicht brauche bzw mich nicht interessieren.
Aber das wichtigste wie ich oben schon sagte: KEIN ABO. Sondern nur monatlich.


----------



## bogus666 (20. Juli 2007)

Ich kann ueberhaupt nicht verstehen, warum sich die meisten Leute hier aufregen. Fuer die Nicht Premium Nutzer aendert sich doch ueberhaupt nichts, soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe. Deswegen: Take it or leave it.

Nichtsdestotrotz schliesse ich mich den Leuten an, die meinen, das Premium Abo sei keine 3 Euro im Monat wert. Ich kriege die meisten Funktionen eh auch anderweitig kostenlos.

Es ist aber verstaendlich, dass buffed.de auch nach weiteren Einnahmequellen sucht, das Recht haben sie ja alle mal. Von nix kommt schliesslich nix. Die Internetgeneration ist eh mittlerweile viel zu verwoehnt.


----------



## Coldfi (20. Juli 2007)

Ich liebe die buffedseite für all ihre kostenlosen features. und es ist auch nichts gegen das premium einzuwenden... (wenn ich die features sinnlos finde muss ich auch keine 3€ ausgeben. logisch oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
aber ich hoffe das die aktuellen tollen, kostenlosen (!!!!) features auch kostenlos (!!!) bleiben. ich habe ähnliches nämlich schon bei der seite einer beliebten spielezeitschrift erlebt die mitlerweile ohne premium nahezu nutzlos ist...
bitte macht nicht auch den fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s: aber warum gibt es nicht die möglichkeit einen kommentar unter die "news" zu setzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) macht mich schon bisschen stutzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juli 2007)

FERT schrieb:


> icq, msn, trillian & co. <- da muss ich meine kontakte adden
> irc <- da join ich den "community chan" und TADAAA :>
> ich kann fröhlich mit den leuten reden sogar /w bzw. /qry kann ich machen :> also ist der chat doch überflüssig



Stellen wir uns mal vor, du hast nen bestimmten User auf myBuffed gesehen und willst den nun irgendwas fragen, da er ja grad online ist. Aber oh Schreck.. er ist nicht im IRC, ne ICQ-Nr. hat er auch nicht etc.
Was nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Exakt! Über den BuffedMessenger anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (20. Juli 2007)

Leute, Leute, jetzt macht aber mal halblang. Welcher konkrete Nachteil entsteht euch durch die bloße Existenz des Premium-Angebots? Kein einziger! Nutzt buffed doch einfach weiter so wie bisher und kümmert euch nicht um die Abonnenten. Wer denkt, daß die Funktionen für ihn nützlich sind, soll es von mir aus gern abonnieren. Wenn nicht, laßt&#8217;s halt bleiben. Natürlich gibt es kostenlose Alternativen für die Funktionen im Netz - das Angebot richtet sich aber an Nutzer, die diese nicht kennen, denen sie zu kompliziert sind, oder die die 3&#8364; im Monat für diesen Luxus einfach über haben. (Ja, ich denk mir auch meinen Teil dazu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Wenn buffed dadurch etwas mehr einnimmt und z.B. weniger nervige Werbung für die Leute ohne Adblock schalten kann, hat es doch auch für die Nicht-Premium-Nutzer etwas. Andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, das Eingenommene für mehr Coderarbeiten am blasc-Client zu investieren.

Das alles natürlich nur unter dem Vorbehalt, daß Nicht-Premium-Nutzer alles wie gewohnt nutzen können, nicht in der Benutzung beschnitten werden und grundlegende Neuerungen von buffed genauso nutzen dürfen.
Ich denke, buffed muß sich _sehr genau überlegen_, ob und welche Neuerungen an der Seite in Zukunft zwischen Abonnenten und nicht-Abonnenten unterscheiden - wie die Community darauf reagieren würde, hat man hier im Thread deutlich gesehen.


Die Formulierung in der Meldung 





> Wenn Ihr die oben aufgeführten Zusatzangebote *auch nach dieser Testphase nutzen wollt*, stehen Euch zwei Abo-Angebote zur Wahl:


klingt so, als könne man tatsächlich nach den vier Probewochen entscheiden, ob man ein Abo haben möchte oder nicht. Wenn das nicht so gemeint ist und man automatisch ein 6/12-Monatsabo mit lediglich einem kostenlosen Freimonat abschließt, sollte die Formulierung so geändert werden, daß man das auch klar versteht. Ansonsten werden wohl oft - wie auch hier im Thread - Stimmen nach Dubiosität laut, und das zu recht.

Der Link https://ssl.buffed.de/ in der Meldung führt bei mir mit Firefox 2.0.0.5, Opera 9.10 und IE 6 übrigens nur dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da soll wohl demnächst noch etwas Text hin, richtig?


----------



## Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns mal vor, du hast nen bestimmten User auf myBuffed gesehen und willst den nun irgendwas fragen, da er ja grad online ist. Aber oh Schreck.. er ist nicht im IRC, ne ICQ-Nr. hat er auch nicht etc.
> Was nun?
> 
> 
> ...




PM ^^? oder wird diese funktion auch kostenpflichtig


----------



## Eed (20. Juli 2007)

Aha... nun hat man zum Bestellformular doch noch schnell die Option hinzugefügt, den Testmonat ohne Abo abzuschliessen. Das ist dann ok!


----------



## FERT (20. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns mal vor, du hast nen bestimmten User auf myBuffed gesehen und willst den nun irgendwas fragen, da er ja grad online ist. Aber oh Schreck.. er ist nicht im IRC, ne ICQ-Nr. hat er auch nicht etc.
> Was nun?
> 
> 
> ...


gut ... stimmt, da hast du recht ...
oder ich bin so räudig und schreib ihm ins gb xD

oder wie Kater schon sagte ... "pm" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




// alles in allem : 
sollen die leute zahlen, die prem. haben wollen. (ist ja jetz in der hinsicht nichts schlechtes dabei, wenn die jetzigen features den non-premium-usern bleiben !)


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2007)

Lustig wird es halt dann wenn Die User dafür zahlen auf Datenbankfeatures zugreifen zu können an deren Aufbau sie selbst mitgearbeitet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist es derzeit ja noch nicht soweit und gehört somit ins Reich der Spekulationen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Lustig wird es halt dann wenn Die User dafür zahlen auf Datenbankfeatures zugreifen zu können an deren Aufbau sie selbst mitgearbeitet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




"Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen", ja ich weiß - aber ihr könnt euch sicher sein, Datenbankfeatures werden auch weiterhin free sein, neue Free-Features bekommen und verbessert. Premium-User bekommen aber ein, wie Carcharoth meinte, Sahnehäubchen noch oben drauf.


----------



## Nimbrod (20. Juli 2007)

Nunja Premium werde ich mir wohl nicht hollen da ich defenetive kein abo anlache abo ist so ein wort was nen fear effekt auslöst ^^. ich hab e bei anderen websiten (browser game) premiuum status aber da konnte man per... sms oder direkt über weisung sich die monate kaufen wäre vllt ne idee hier.

ich persöhnlich finde das wenn die "normalen" user keine nachteile hat ist premium np

mfg nim


----------



## Böindal1 (20. Juli 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Lustig wird es halt dann wenn Die User dafür zahlen auf Datenbankfeatures zugreifen zu können an deren Aufbau sie selbst mitgearbeitet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finds Besch...

Die meisten Sachen sind für mich und die meisten leute recht uninteressant. Was möglicherweise interressant ist, sind die verbesserungen bei der datenbank.

In meinen Augen könnte sich das ganze so abgespielt haben:

Datenbank wird verbessert... Aber irgendwie will man Geld darüber reinholen. Schlieslich ist Werbung wie z.B. von Gamegoods(u.a. WoW-Gold verkäufer) und eher indirekte Werbung für Giga und ne Spielezeitschrift(k.P. mehr welche xD) nicht genug. Also nimmt man noch ein paar überflüssige Funktionen wie Ts-Channel(Hallo!?!?! Jede noobgilde hat nen ts-Server) und nen messenger, sowie rabbatpunkte bei Sqoops(WERBUNG), usw. mit rein und verkaufts für 3&#8364; im Monat.

DAS IST KOMMERZ in reinstform.

Die Moral die dahinter steht gefällt mir nicht. Das ich es mir nicht holen werde ist klar(vll den probemonat um mir ein bild davon zu machen), aber höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich endgültig allakazham benutzen. Da gibts es nämlich features wie passende Verzauberungen und Edelsteine raussuchen umsonst. alle info die ich zu quests brauche auch. Guides benutze ich sowieso rpguides.de weil einfach besser. 
Und zum Profiler und Blasc crafter: Der Crafter funzt bei mir leider net und der rpgo profiler reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja just my 2 cents

MfG Böi


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2007)

Böindal schrieb:


> Also nimmt man noch ein paar überflüssige Funktionen wie Ts-Channel(Hallo!?!?! Jede noobgilde hat nen ts-Server) und nen messenger, sowie rabbatpunkte bei Sqoops(WERBUNG), usw. mit rein und verkaufts für 3&#8364; im Monat.
> 
> DAS IST KOMMERZ in reinstform.



Für was hast Du buffed.de gehalten? Das hier ist keine Fansite, damit verdienen Leute ihren Lebensunterhalt. Ich gehe ja auch nicht umsonst arbeiten.

Was die Premium Features angeht: Solange es eben eher "überflüssige" Sachen sind, ist das doch ok. Dadurch werden Leute die halt nicht zahlen eben auch nicht benachteiligt und wer die 3&#8364; im Monagt zahlen will - nun ja der soll es halt tuen.


----------



## Leelos (20. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns mal vor, du hast nen bestimmten User auf myBuffed gesehen und willst den nun irgendwas fragen, da er ja grad online ist. Aber oh Schreck.. er ist nicht im IRC, ne ICQ-Nr. hat er auch nicht etc.
> Was nun?
> 
> 
> ...


was macht man wenn javascript aber bei dem aus ist und man doch ein board hat wodrüber man auch wem ansprechen kann? sogar wenn er off ist^^


wie alle anderen bin ich auch dagegen, bringt 0 für das geld
aber gibt genug doofe die es kaufen...
dachte auch mal buffed verschont uns mit geld, aber war wohl auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja ich weiss, man muss ja nicht kaufen...
buffed selbst kann aber sicher nichts dafür weil cheffe ganz oben wohl sagt mach das und dies


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juli 2007)

finds ein wenig schade, das der kapitalismus nun auch hier so offen um sich greift und sich das nur noch über premium finanzieren lässt. stellt doch nich soviele leute ein >< wenn danach sowas kommen muss. die Computec Media AG sollte doch genug gewinn machn... oder läuft das geschäft immo so schlecht? reicht die wrebung nich für alles?
PC-Games und Action sind aber halt auch so hm... bescheidene hefte. seid neuem PCG Wertungssystem nichmal mehr sporadisch eine gekauft. PCA hab ich einmal gekauft und da mi r das niveau etwas zu niedrig war weggelegt und niie wieder angefasst... gamestar is da wohl immo deutlich erfolgreicher und nun auch seriöser gewordem.  und merkwürdigerweise CBS das meistverkaufte computerheft O.o ... ob abgeschweift...

zum thema zurück:
ich bin armer student und kann mir das zusätzlich zu den ganzen anderne monatlichen kosten nich leisten. daher wirds das für mich nich geben. und da ist auch nix dabei was die 3 € immo lohnt.

bleibt zu hoffen, das den nicht premium usern keine nachteile entstehen und das premium wirklich nur das sahnehäubchen bleibt. das mit den questzielen zb hätte ich mir auch als nichtpremium gewünscht. is nämlich ne gute neuerung. 


wen die werbung hier und im restlichen internet stört:
FireFox + AdBlock Plus


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die Computec Media AG sollte doch genug gewinn machn... oder läuft das geschäft immo so schlecht? reicht die wrebung nich für alles?



Die Sat1 Newsleute wurden auch gefeuert weil 22% Rendite nicht genug war und 30% gefordert wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Redakteure/Programmierer/etc sind im Konzern vermutlich noch die die am ehesten mit Herzblut bei der Sache sind.


----------



## Wave2 (20. Juli 2007)

Gäbe es ab Oktober eine Age of Conan Datenbank würde ich es kaufen! BITTE FÜHRT ES EIN, AUCH WENN NUR FÜR PREMIUM USER! (AGE OF CONAN BEREICH)


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2007)

Die Frage ist dann aber trotzdem welchen Nutzen Du aus den Premium Features dann ziehen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LOTRO User haben ja z.B. auch keinen Mehrwert derzeit.


----------



## Otty Peek (20. Juli 2007)

Abo hier , Premium dort , Bezahlen da.

Ich bin müde ich geh jetzt pennen muss morgen um 6 den ICE nach Berlin nehm.

cya ppl (sry for spam)^^.


Edit. LOL rofl Omg Zam un Nimbrod ham gleiche viel Beiträge IMAO!


----------



## mrlocus (20. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns mal vor, du hast nen bestimmten User auf myBuffed gesehen und willst den nun irgendwas fragen, da er ja grad online ist. Aber oh Schreck.. er ist nicht im IRC, ne ICQ-Nr. hat er auch nicht etc.
> Was nun?
> 
> 
> ...



wie oft wird dieser fall wohl eintreten? bei 1/100 usern vielleicht? und dafür 3 euro ausgeben obwohl es nur im virtuellen inhalt geht? nein danke!



ZAM schrieb:


> "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen", ja ich weiß - aber ihr könnt euch sicher sein, Datenbankfeatures werden auch weiterhin free sein, neue Free-Features bekommen und verbessert. Premium-User bekommen aber ein, wie Carcharoth meinte, Sahnehäubchen noch oben drauf.



der punkt ist, das eure sahnehäubchen für 3 sahnige euro im monat nicht sahnig genug sind.


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juli 2007)

mrlocus schrieb:


> der punkt ist, daß _mir_ eure sahnehäubchen für 3 sahnige euro im monat nicht sahnig genug sind.



Fixed.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Juli 2007)

Kinners, kinners, ich kann mich nur Bogus, Isegrim etc anschließen. Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an die Diskussion: "Was machen wir wenn der Nordpol schmilzt und alles überflutet wird?" - Antwort: Wtf? Durch das Abschmelzen des Norpols erhöht sich der Meeresspiegel nicht. 

Hat irgendwer einen Nachteil durch den Premium-acc? Ist irgendeine Funktion, die bisher für alle verfügbar war nun nicht mehr frei verfügbar? Nein!
Ihr wollt die neuen Funktionen nutzen? Dann zahlt!
Was erwartet ihr? Immer wieder neue tolle Sachen, die alle umsonst sind?
Diese Seite kostet Geld. Das CMS samt DB ist auf Webservern untergebracht, die Geld kosten, die Redakteure kosten Geld, der Traffic kostet Unsummen... irgendwie muß der ganze Scheiß finanziert werden und die Werbepartner sind knapp. 
Wieviele haben sich denn schon aufgeregt, daß auf dieser Platform, die sich irgendwie finanzieren muß, Goldseller-Werbung verlinkt wurde/wird? Das wurde auch nur unter herben Auflagen für die Goldseller gemacht, aber es gab trotzdem einen Riesenwirbel.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich keinen Premiumacc bestellen, einfach weil ich die Features nicht brauche, aber das Konzept ist doch vollkommen i.O.
Was ich mir wünschen würde ist ein buffed-Semi-Premium-Acc, bei dem ich die Premium-Features nicht nutzen kann, aber keine Werbung bekomme. Wäre mir 1€ im Monat oder so wert.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juli 2007)

mrlocus schrieb:


> und dafür 3 euro ausgeben obwohl es nur im virtuellen inhalt geht? nein danke!



Du spielst kein kostenpflichtiges MMORPG oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du spielst kein kostenpflichtiges MMORPG oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darum geht es nicht Carcharoth.
Zu jedem Spiel gibt es Fanseiten, bei guten Spielen mehrere und bei sehr guten Spielen hat man auch kommerziell gute Chancen (wie eben buffed.de). buffed hat sich über die Itemdatenbank (blasc) einen guten Namen gemacht und hat durch diese auch so große Zugriffszahlen. 
Zusätzlich hat sich zum einen im Forum eine Community gebildet zusätzlich sehen sich eure Videos an.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist: Warum wird überhaupt gemeckert?
Die bisherigen Features bleiben doch kostenlos.
Wer mehr will (neue Features) soll für diese eben zahlen.
Wo genau ist das Problem?
Entsteht den Usern, die die bisherigen Features nutzen ein Nachteil? Nein!
So f***ing what?


----------



## ZAM (21. Juli 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Features bleiben doch kostenlos.



Und neue Freie kommen auch weiterhin hinzu. - Hey hab ich das nicht schon mal erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juli 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist: Warum wird überhaupt gemeckert?



Die Frage ist einfach beantwortet: Weils so verdammt einfach ist.
buffed könnte theoretisch die zweite Auferstehung von Jesus Christus verkünden und es würde immernoch Leute geben die enttäuscht sind... 

Ich wunder mich grad, was es für Gemecker gegeben hätte, wenn 'wir' die Anzahl abfragen pro User/Tag von unendlich auf 100 gesenkt hätten... kein Schwein macht 100 Abfragen pro Tag, aber Gemecker hätte es sicher gegeben *g*


Bei Blizzard ists irgendwie ähnlich... erinnert ihr euch noch an die Monsterlags von früher wo ganze Raids während nem Bossfight nen Disconnect haben da es Probleme mit Telia gab etc.? Davon spricht heute kein Schwein mehr, aber damals heulte jeder im Forum rum... aber mal 'Danke' sagen dafür, dass es gefixt wurde tut kaum einer... nagut, immerhin bezahlen wir gutes Geld dafür *g*. Aber ein 'Danke' könnte auch als ne Art Trinkgeld gelten :>

Btw., gibts in Deutschland noch Kampfhunde? *g* (Tipp: Kramt mal ne uralte Zeitung raus)


----------



## bogus666 (21. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Frage ist einfach beantwortet: Weils so verdammt einfach ist.
> buffed könnte theoretisch die zweite Auferstehung von Jesus Christus verkünden und es würde immernoch Leute geben die enttäuscht sind...
> 
> Ich wunder mich grad, was es für Gemecker gegeben hätte, wenn 'wir' die Anzahl abfragen pro User/Tag von unendlich auf 100 gesenkt hätten... kein Schwein macht 100 Abfragen pro Tag, aber Gemecker hätte es sicher gegeben *g*
> ...



So true. Das ist zwar jetzt mehr OT, aber dennoch passt es auch hierzu: Gerade in Deutschland wird immer sehr gerne gemeckert - es ist eine Art Volkssport. Statt die Dinge positiv zu kritisieren, gibt es immer nur das ein und selbe Gemeckere. Wirklich konstruktive Kritik koennen in Deutschland die wenigsten anbieten (siehe auch die Politiker).

Genauso ist es auch der Fall, dass in DLand alles sehr gerne mit neidischen Augen betrachtet wird - die meisten Deutschen goennen dem anderen leider keinen Erfolg. Typisch Deutsch halt.


----------



## Centekhor (21. Juli 2007)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es auch der Fall, dass in DLand alles sehr gerne mit neidischen Augen betrachtet wird - die meisten Deutschen goennen dem anderen leider keinen Erfolg. Typisch Deutsch halt.


Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung!

Solang den nicht-Premium-Usern die selben Inhalte wie bisher bereitgestellt werden was soll man dann dagegen sagen?
Wenn irgendwann nur noch die Premium-User supported werden dann wird die Seite langsam den Bach runtergehen ... es liegt aber nicht an den Usern ob es dazu kommt, sondern eher am Cheffe ...


----------



## Tja (21. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen", ja ich weiß - aber ihr könnt euch sicher sein, Datenbankfeatures werden auch weiterhin free sein, neue Free-Features bekommen und verbessert. Premium-User bekommen aber ein, wie Carcharoth meinte, Sahnehäubchen noch oben drauf.



Wenns so bleibt, ist das vollkommen ok WENN. Ich denke, viele kennen hier Negativbeispiele und haben deshalb Angst, dass die hervorragenden kostenlosen Funktionen irgendwann nur noch Premium Dienste sein werden.

Wer die Zusatzmöglichkeiten toll findet, soll sich das Premium nehmen..solang buffed so bleibt, wie es ist, hab ich keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## Thoa (21. Juli 2007)

Die Herangehensweise von Buffed bei dieser Premium-Aktion ist mehr als durchdacht und das sage ich nicht, damit ich mich einschleime. Es werden hier Features angeboten die definitiv eine nette Ergänzung sind. Ein kleines Sahnehäubchen auf dem bisherigen Content. Der Inhalt der für euch frei verfügbar ist und auch bleiben wird. 

Niemand hat im Sinn hier treue Leser zu verlieren. Wäre auch verdammt dumm, findet ihr nicht?
Stattdessen wurden in monatelanger Arbeit einige coole Features entwickelt die nun eben kostenpflichtig verfügbar sind. Und das beste: Das ganze ist sogar vier Wochen gratis!

Leute die sagen "Oh der Untergang von Buffed" und "Es musste ja so kommen." sollten zuerst ihre Argumente überdenken. Buffed bietet weiterhin eine riesengroße Datenbank, informative News, die Buffed Show, den Cast, dutzende Guides, meist sogar als erste deutschsprachige Seite und drei Portalpages von MMORPGs. Alles gratis für euch. Und das bleibt auch so.

Und wenn hier jemand Kapitalismus ruft, dann soll er sich mal fragen, wer den Rechner bezahlt hat, der neben ihm läuft. Das Essen was er gegessen hat und die Wohnung in der er sitzt. Alles im Leben kostet Geld. Und damit man dieses Geld bekommt findet eben ein Austausch statt. Angebot und Nachfrage. 

Habt ihr Bock auf die kleinen neuen Feautres auf Buffed.de? Dann holt sie euch.
Findet ihr es sinnfreie Verschwendung und eine üble Abzocke? Dann lasst es, es wird euch auch nicht Schaden.


----------



## Nimbrod (21. Juli 2007)

Jaja  ist halt so meckern auf hohen Nivau.

Generel ist ja gegen Premium Dienste auf einer Website nix einzuwenden. ich hatte mir mal bei einenm BrowserGame Premium geordert und zwar bis 2010 oO^^ aber da konnte ich mir den Premium Dienst wie gesagt per SMS oder Bankeinzahlung Ordern.

Bei mir liegt halt eine Generelle Abneigung von Langzeitversträgen/Abo's vor ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich sachen lieber per Pre-Paid zahle.

Ich bin mir sicher das einige Buffed-Premium hollen. Ich wünsch den auch viel Spaß damt und ich hoffe auch für das Buffed.de-Team das Sie damit erfolg haben. Wie schon einige geschrieben haben "Man muß es ja nicht kaufen/bestellen" 

Ich bin eher auf die wie Thoa erwähnte neuen Freien-Fetures ^^ 

giev infos plx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Nim


----------



## Eed (21. Juli 2007)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt halt eine Generelle Abneigung von Langzeitversträgen/Abo's vor ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich sachen lieber per Pre-Paid zahle.



/signed


----------



## ultrapala (21. Juli 2007)

Ich sehe das so, das Buffed.de anscheinend nicht genug Geld aus dem ganzen zieht und das deshalb dieser Premium Service eingeführt wird. Ich finde den genauso Banane wie die Werbung auf Buffed.de, die ja offen gesagt manchmal ganz schön daneben ist. Warum lasst ihr euch den nicht spezial Services bezahlen wie z.b fertige Gildenseiten oder DKP Systeme. Möglich wären auch bezahlte Addons oder eine Toolbar mit google Suchfunktion oder spezielle Hardware für Spieler, das alles macht doch viel mehr Sinn als das unnütze Premium Zeug. Es besteht nämlich immer die Gefahr, das wenn das mit dem Premium Service nicht wie gewünscht läuft, der kostenlose Service eingeschenkt wird und das ist meiner Meinung nach Abzusehen, deshalb bin ich dagegen


----------



## Rogl0m (21. Juli 2007)

Das einzige Feature das mich ansprechen würde ist die höhere Bildqualität der Buffed Schow. Die restlichen Featueres sind zum größten teil unnütz finde ich.

Nett währe auch wenn nach abschluss des Abos die komplette Seite werbefrei währe.

Wenn allerdings die Möglichkeit angeboten währe, das Buffed sonderheft und das Buffed Premium Abo zu kombinieren (also beides zusammen günstiger als einzeln), dann währ ich sofort dabei.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Juli 2007)

Hoazl schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich seh dem ganzen auch eher kritisch entgegen.
> Ich bin ein großer Fan von buffed, aber buffed-Premium, was kann ich damit anfangen?
> Die Übersichtskarte brauch ich nicht, das les ich in dem am Besten gewerteten Kommentar einfach nach.
> TS-Channel haben eigentlich die meisten Gilden, zur Not kann ich ja mal meinen Freund drauf einladen.
> ...




ich sehe es wie du , TS hat meine Gilde ^^ und wegen ein paar mehr style zahle ich doch nix dafür ich bleibe auch beim STANDART . komische das sau viel mit den Premium an fangen verstehe das einfach nicht , mir ist klar das ne HP und Forum kosten ( okay es gibt zwar Free Forums ) jedenfalls bin ich enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juli 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> jedenfalls bin ich enttäuscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Enttäuscht wovon und weshalb?
Die Frage, welcher Nachteil den Nicht-Premium-Nutzern entsteht, konnte noch niemand beantworten, ohne wilde Spekulationen über die Zukunft zu machen.


----------



## Kindara (21. Juli 2007)

Ich finds auch ned schlimm das buffed nen Premiumservice einführt, allerdings zweifle ich das das irgendwer braucht und Geld dafür ausgibt. Es gibt genug gute und schnelle Alternativseiten. Die Möglichkeit die Rezepte, die nen Char kennt, einzusehen, ist eigentlich der einzige Grund noch buffed zu nutzen.


----------



## mrlocus (21. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> ZITAT(mrlocus @ 20.07.2007, 23:51) *
> der punkt ist, daß _mir_ eure sahnehäubchen für 3 sahnige euro im monat nicht sahnig genug sind.
> 
> 
> Fixed.



wie man dem forum entnehmen kann, nicht nur mir



Isegrim schrieb:


> Enttäuscht wovon und weshalb?
> Die Frage, welcher Nachteil den Nicht-Premium-Nutzern entsteht, konnte noch niemand beantworten, ohne wilde Spekulationen über die Zukunft zu machen.



zB. das ihr nun auch den premium trend folgt


----------



## Dianon (21. Juli 2007)

Hi hab mir nun nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen möchte aber trozdem kurz was zu Buffed Premium dalassen.

Hatte mir eigendlich vom Buffedcast erhofft das mir irgendwer sagt warum ich dafür Geld ausgeben soll. Denn wie schon ein par hier erwähnten, was gibt es so wirklich an neuen Features die es bisher noch nicht gab?


"Chat/Messanger" naja, bei den meisten wird eh ICQ oder was ähnliches im Hintergrund laufen, und wenn ich zocke braucht ich eh selten einen Messanger, da kann ich wispern, auserdem will ich dann spielen und nicht chatten.

TeamSpeak. Ok für leute die wirklich keinen Server haben, aber die meisten Gilden haben eh nen eigenen und die anderen wollen eh nicht zugetextet werden beim spielen.

Spoops-Gutscheine. Hm, naja, die sollten eher euch was Zahlen wenn ihr Werbung für die macht. Mal abgesehen das halbjährlich 5€ mich nicht wirklich reizen meine Spiele zukünftig wo anders zu bestellen. Also ich persönlich bleib bei A...zone oder geh direkt in den Laden.

Karten auf denen die Quests angezeigt werden. Gab's für NPC's schon früher, musste man nur 2 Klicks mehr machen. Und für Questdrops gibts immer noch die Community die immer nett die Cords in die Komments schreibt. Und zusätzlich gibts noch andere Seiten (die ich hier nicht namendlich nennen will) bei denen das auch ohne Premium Account geht.

Item Hitlist. Teilweise ja eh öffentlich (über alle Klassen) und für den Rest, hm, Geld bezahlen dafür das ich Filter setzen kann, also ich finde das immer unverschämt, egal wer es macht. Buffed, Flirtseiten, Microsoft oder wer auch immer, es ist hald einfach abzocke für ein "par" mehr zeilen an Code (meine Meinung) Vorallem wenn man bedengt das der Code durch die abfrage ob jemand "Premium" ist oder nicht noch extra verlängert wird. Ich zahle also für Quellcode den ich nicht brächte wenn ich nichts bezahlen müsste <- unlogisch. 

Mottobildchen und Profile: Nette Idee, mir aber nicht das Geld wert, aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.

Buffedshowarchiv. Hm, ja, kann mir wer erklären warum er sie downloaden will. Sie sind gut, ja, aber wozu runterladen, kann sie im Archiv ja jederzeit wieder anschauen. Und ein "Premium" damit zu begründen das das mehr Last auf eure Server bringt, will mir nicht einleuchten. Es macht also mehr last wenn ich mir die Buffedshow einmalig runterlade und 10 Mal anschaue als wenn ich sie mir 10 mal im Stream anschaue? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf.


Alles in allem, verstehe ich wiso ihr das macht. Auch eure Server, das Personal und nicht zu vergessen der Hund von Lenhardt wollen von irgend etwas bezahlt werden. Aber he, das "wertvolle" an der Seite sind Blasc, die News und ihr natürlich selber und das verschenkt ihr ja weiterhin. Auch wenn ich mich nun unbeliebt mache, ich wäre eher bereit für die komplette Seite Geld zu bezahlen als für die par Features von denen ich 80% nicht brauche. Macht doch lieber den kompleten Regestrierungs bereich zu "Premium" dafür wäre ich bereit zu zahlen.

PS: Nen weiteres Feauture für das ich bereit währe zu zahlen wär diese doofe längenbegrenzung der Kommentare aufzuheben.


----------



## ultrapala (21. Juli 2007)

Wie schon gesagt, was gemacht werden kann wird getan und da Buffed.de ein Profitorientiertes Unternehmen ist, muss man nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen.
Das sind auch keine Spekulationen sondern nur Wirtschaftliche Überlegungen.
Habt ihr schon mal erlebt, das z.B eine Steuer wieder zurückgennommen wird oder ein dienst der Kostenpflichtig geworden ist wieder kostenlos wird? Antwort NEIN und so wird es auch bei Buffed.de sein einfach aus dem Grund, weil die Jungs und Mädels Geld verdienen müssen. Und klar ist auch, das wenn Buffed das nicht nötig hätte, Sie das auch nicht tun würden und daraus folgt, das wenn das nicht wie gewünscht genutzt wird, das ganze so gestaltet werden MUSS, das des mehr User nutzen. Da aber die jetzigen Freien Inhalte ausreichen bleibt als Konsequenz nur die Freien Inhalte einzuschenken.  Deshalb ist es auch Wichtig, das Ihr euren Unmut zum ausdruck bringt, obwohl ich bezweifle das dies was bringt. :-(


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dalmus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die bisherigen Features bleiben doch kostenlos.
> ...


----------



## Pagan (21. Juli 2007)

Praedicatio schrieb:


> Da geht man auf die buffed Seite wie jeden Tag, und speziell am heutigen Tag um das für mich sehr beliebte buffed-cast anzuhören und dann so eine Nachricht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen. Hinzu kommt, dass die Performance dieser Site und die Geschwindigkeit der Datenbankabfragen zu den Stoßzeiten oft sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt. Wenn ich hier als NICHT-Premium-Nutzer z. B. bei den Downloads nochmal Abstriche machen müsste, wäre buffed.de als Infoportal für mich nicht mehr länger Anlaufstelle Nummer eins.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Juli 2007)

Dianon schrieb:


> Spoops-Gutscheine. Hm, naja, die sollten eher euch was Zahlen wenn ihr Werbung für die macht.


*hust* Dir sind die Besitzverhältnisse bei S*q*oops bewußt? *fg*



Dianon schrieb:


> Ich zahle also für Quellcode den ich nicht brächte wenn ich nichts bezahlen müsste <- unlogisch.


Sorry, das hab ich nicht gerafft. Als Nicht-Premium-User braucht man keine Premium-Dienste, da man sie nicht nutzen kann. Soweit klar. Sämtliche Premium-Dienste bestehen also aus Quellcode, den man nicht braucht, wenn man nicht bezahlt. Wenn man bezahlt, dann nutzt man demnach Quellcode, den man nicht bräuchte, wenn man nicht bezahlt. Tja, zugegebenermaßen ein wenig verwirrend das alles, aber wo zum Henker ist es unlogisch?



Dianon schrieb:


> Alles in allem, verstehe ich wiso ihr das macht. Auch eure Server, das Personal und nicht zu vergessen der Hund von Lenhardt wollen von irgend etwas bezahlt werden. Aber he, das "wertvolle" an der Seite sind Blasc, die News und ihr natürlich selber und das verschenkt ihr ja weiterhin. Auch wenn ich mich nun unbeliebt mache, ich wäre eher bereit für die komplette Seite Geld zu bezahlen als für die par Features von denen ich 80% nicht brauche. Macht doch lieber den kompleten Regestrierungs bereich zu "Premium" dafür wäre ich bereit zu zahlen.



Moment, alle Meckern über den neuen Premium-Acc und Dir wäre es lieber, wenn gar kein Service mehr kostenlos bliebe? Respekt, gehört einiges dazu eine derartige Meinung zu äußern.
Mir isses ehrlich gesagt ganz lieb, daß die bisherigen Features kostenfrei bleiben (und noch weitere neue kostenfreie hinzu kommen *g*)...


----------



## Dianon (21. Juli 2007)

Hab grad im Bad nochmal drüber nachgedacht, und geb den Vorpostern recht. Seit Blizz das Arsenal eingeführt hat war Buffed im zugzwang und das ist vermutlich auch der Grund für das Abbo. Da jetzt jeder bei Blizz direkt die Chars anschauen kann, gingen, denke ich, die Besucherzahlen runter was weniger Werbeeinnahmen durch die Banner bedeutet. Das ist Spekulation und erfahrungsgemäß wird das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt niemand bei Buffed bestätigen. Ob dem wirklich so ist wird man aber an der Entwicklung der nächsten Monate sehen.

Aber um die Sache mal von der anderen Seite anzugehen, wie wärs denn liebe Community wenn ihr den Jungs und Mädels von Buffed mal zu euren "ähhhh Buffed kostet was" Einträgen (die ich absulut nachvollziehen kann) dazu schreibt für was ihr etwas bezahlen würdet. So von wegen konstruktive Kritik. Z.B. Nacktbilder von ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok,scherz. Aber schreibt doch echt mal dazu was euch 3€ im Monat wert wären. Das hilft 100% mehr, den atm siehts so aus als bräuchten die das Geld, also warum das Geld dann nicht für Features ausgeben die ihr wirklich wollt, nachdem mir die jetzigen ja nicht so gut anzukommen scheinen.


Um mal Pagan's Post aufzugreifen, Server die in Stoßzeiten nicht jedes zweite mal nicht antworten wären doch schon mal was. Sie wären nicht das einzige aber sicher ein Teil in einer Summe von sachen für die man 3€ bezahlen könnte.



Edit: nein die Besitzverhältnisse von Spoops sind mir nicht bekannt. Aber wenn du so fragst, nehme ich mal an das Computec da seine finger mit drin hatt.

Was unlogisch daran ist für etwas zu Zahlen was  man nicht bräuchte wenn man es nicht bezahlen würde? Mal angenommen mein Auto würde 180 kmh fahren. Nun würde mir jemand anbieten einen Leistungschip einzubauen mit dem es dazu noch weniger Benzin verbrauchen würde. Ich würde dadurch 10 Cent Benzinkosten auch 100km sparen. Wäre eine schöne Sache, oder? Genauso schnell fahren und weniger Sprit bezahlen. Aber der gleiche sagt mir das ich für den Chip ein Abbo zahlen müsste, das ca, 10 Cent auf 100km kostet. 
Ergo zahle ich Geld für etwas das mir genau dieses Geld sparen soll, jetzt die Unlogik verstanden? Ich zahle  mit einem Premium-Abbo die Entwiklung für ein "Premium" Abbo. Da zahl ich doch lieber nichts.

Ja du hast mich richtig verstanden ich würd lieber für den kompletten Contend bezahlen wenn dafür die Server besser erreichbar wären, die Werbung verschwinden würde ... Es ist ansich ganz einfach, von einem schnell laufenden Blasc das schnell antwortet habe ich was. Von einem Channel in einem TS-Server hab ich nichts weil ich schon nen eigenen hab. Also zahl ich doch lieber für das was ich nicht hab wenn ich es chon bezahlen soll, weill sonst der Service sich nicht halten kann.

Edit2.

Dazu passt auch der Post von Carcharoth nach mir.

Ich bezahl lieber Geld für die Blasc-Datenbankserver wenn diese dadurch gut gewartet werden können als för Mottobildchen oder 5€ Gutscheine die ich beide nicht wirklich nutzen würde.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juli 2007)

Dianon schrieb:


> Um mal Pagan's Post aufzugreifen, Server die in Stoßzeiten nicht jedes zweite mal nicht antworten wären doch schon mal was. Sie wären nicht das einzige aber sicher ein Teil in einer Summe von sachen für die man 3€ bezahlen könnte.



Der Bug wurde übrigens behoben. (Und das war nicht gerade billig...)


----------



## Dalmus (21. Juli 2007)

Dianon schrieb:


> Ergo zahle ich Geld für etwas das mir genau dieses Geld sparen soll, jetzt die Unlogik verstanden? Ich zahle  mit einem Premium-Abbo die Entwiklung für ein "Premium" Abbo. Da zahl ich doch lieber nichts.


Der Vergleich mit dem Benzin-Spar-Chip war zwar nett, hinkt mir aber ein wenig zu sehr. 
Aber trotzdem verstehe ich die Unlogik noch nicht so ganz. Die Wörter in dem vorletzten Satz kann man so wunderbar austauschen: "Ich zahle mit _dem Kauf eines Autos_ die Entwiklung für ein _Auto_. Da zahl ich doch lieber nichts." usw.
Was ist daran unlogisch? Entwicklungen kosten Geld und das muß man irgendwie wieder rein bekommen und verkauft deswegen seine entwickelten Produkte. Das ist nicht unlogisch, das nennt man Wirtschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dianon schrieb:


> Ich bezahl lieber Geld für die Blasc-Datenbankserver wenn diese dadurch gut gewartet werden können als för Mottobildchen oder 5€ Gutscheine die ich beide nicht wirklich nutzen würde.


/signed.


----------



## Dianon (21. Juli 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Benzin-Spar-Chip war zwar nett, hinkt mir aber ein wenig zu sehr.
> Aber trotzdem verstehe ich die Unlogik noch nicht so ganz. Die Wörter in dem vorletzten Satz kann man so wunderbar austauschen: "Ich zahle mit _dem Kauf eines Autos_ die Entwiklung für ein _Auto_. Da zahl ich doch lieber nichts." usw.
> Was ist daran unlogisch? Entwicklungen kosten Geld und das muß man irgendwie wieder rein bekommen und verkauft deswegen seine entwickelten Produkte. Das ist nicht unlogisch, das nennt man Wirtschaft.
> 
> ...


Hehe, Du beantwortest es dir eigendlich selbst. Ich würde für das Auto bezahlen aber nicht für den Chip der mir nichts nutz.

Oder, ich begeb mich mal auf glattes Eis. 
Ich weis nicht welchen Browser du benutzt, aber hast du die Googletoolbar, die Yahootoolbar und die Toolbar die bei Acrobat Reader dabei ist installiert? Ich vermute mal nein. Warum nicht? Sind doch alle kostenlos mit dabei? Ich denk die Antword würde irgendwas in Richtung "Weil ich sie nicht oder nicht alle brauche" gehen. Und so sehe ich das auch, lieber nur das bezahlen was man will als noch 1000 andere Sachen die man nicht braucht oder schon hat.

Ich würde lieber 3€ nur für die Entwicklung von Buffed zahlen, als 3€ die zum einen Teil für Zusatzfunktionen ausgegeben werden, dich ich nicht brauche und zum anderen Teil für Buffed.

Und das es darum geht das Buffed.de nicht kostendeckend läuft ist glaube ich jedem klar, auch wenn das alle dementieren. Aber niemand denkt sich ein Abbo-System aus und geht damit Gefahr die User zu verärgern, wenn er das Geld nicht wirklich braucht. Außer man ist ein Arsch der den Hals nicht voll genug bekommt, aber danach sehen die Jungs von Buffed nicht aus. Also wird es doch ersteres sein.


----------



## buechse (21. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Enttäuscht wovon und weshalb?
> Die Frage, welcher Nachteil den Nicht-Premium-Nutzern entsteht, konnte noch niemand beantworten, ohne wilde Spekulationen über die Zukunft zu machen.



Der Nachteil ist, das andere etwas bekommen weil sie dafür bezahlen und ich nicht, weil ich nichts bezahlen will. Ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist zuerstmal die grundlegende, fast schon unterschwellige Schlussfolgerung, die viele dem Premium-buffed kritisch gegenüberstehen lassen.


----------



## Eed (21. Juli 2007)

In der hinsicht muss ich aber sagen, warum sollten Nicht-Zahler das selbe bekommen wie Leute die Premium haben. Also das sollte schon klar sein das dann nicht alle das gleiche bekommen. Weil dann würde ja niemand zahlen wollen, wenn man das gleiche kostenlos bekommt. Mir gehts nicht wirklich draum das man was zahlen soll für bestimmte Features. Sondern das man direkt ein Vertrag für ein Abo abschliessen muss. Ich wäre lieber für ein Prepaid System oder monatlich ohne Bindung. Und zudem das man nur für Features bezahlen tut die man auch nutzen möchte. Auch wenn ich das schon 2-3 mal gesagt habe ^^. Doppelt oder dreifach hält eben besser. ^^


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2007)

Bei den Zahlungsmethoden wird vermutlich ein Drittanbieter mit ins Spiel kommen und wenn der sowas nicht unterstützt gibt es das eben nicht.


----------



## Gorathorn (21. Juli 2007)

Alles basiert ja irgendwie auf den Computec-Verlag, und bei dem schleicht sich mir schon lange das Gefühl der wachsenden unbeliebtheit ein. Früher war alles besser. Da gabs PC Action/PC Games mit CD oder DVD. Es gab die PCG Hardware, und Konsolenmagazine.
Heute wird man regelrecht mit Premium hier und Premium da quasi genötigt. Das ging ja schon mit den WoW-Sonderheften los. Klar hab ich mir damals auch eins gekauft, und die Dinger waren wirklich schnell vergriffen. Dann kam garnicht mal sehr viel später ein weiteres WoW-Sonderheft raus. Und was sehen meine Augen? FAST der selbe Inhalt wie im WoW-Sonderheft zuvor, außer ein paar Änderungen wegen den gelaufenen Patches. Dann WoW hier WoW da. Irgendwann gabs die eingeschweißten Exemplare a la Yps-Heft, mit nochmehr Lockstoff darin. Alles basierte FAST immer auf WoW.
Inzwischen gibs sogar ne Premium von der PC Games Hardware! Wer 30 Seiten mehr haben will muß halt draufzahlen. Das macht den gesamten Verlag nicht gerade seriöser.
Die buffed Seite ist zwar nett aufgemacht und hat eine tolle Community, aber ihr fehlt es an wirklich tiefgründigen Informationen (Allakhazam sei hier nur genannt) und vorallem ist buffed absolut WoW-lastig, was ja auch klar ist, wenn man mal die Tatsache beschaut, das sich damit als Trittbrettfahrer wie der Verlag inzwischen einer geworden ist am meißten Kohle machen lässt. Und ein Premium-Dienst ist absolut nicht gerechtfertigt, und wer dafür Geld ausgibt, ist selberschuld.

Ganz ehrlich: Computec war mit seinen Angeboten mal toll. Aber der Verlag stinkt inzwischen förmlich nach Gewinnsucht aus dem Hals. Ich überlege seit längerem sogar ernsthaft, mein PC Action-Abo einzustellen, weil ich so eine Gier nicht unterstützen mag.

Wie das bei der Konkurrenz Gamestar usw aussieht, weiß ich nicht, weil das absolut keine Magazine nach meinem Geschmack sind und ich sie nicht lese bzw konsumiere.


----------



## b1gfoot (21. Juli 2007)

ich finde das mit dem premium upgrade eigentlich eine nette sache
kann mir gut vorstellen das einigen das sehr gefällt und für diesen extra service geld ausgeben
für diese leute ist eben auch was gemach worden

für gewissen extra schnick schnick der eigentlich reiner luxus ist, muss man eben was bezahlen jedem selbst überlassen ob ers tut oder nicht

außerdem finde ich die arbeit des buffed teams sehr gut so ist es auch sicher auch eine möglichkeit sie so zu unterstützen das die seite sich weiterintweckelt und sowas


----------



## Averageman (21. Juli 2007)

Ich finds echt beschissen, überall will man einem Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Ich wette bald wird man auch keine Questbeschreibungen ohne diese Premiumscheiße mehr ansehen können. (oder ist das schon der Fall?)


----------



## Michelchen (21. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht. (Habs grad erst mitbekommen -.-). Sind ja alles nette Features aber wären sie für alle zugänglich würde ich sie auch mögen. Ich hatte schon immer was gegen PA's weil das einfach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist. 

Ich bin dafür das jeder die gleichen Funktionen hat und niemand was zahlen muss. Entweder keiner oder jeder. Man nehme sich einen Buffed-Fan der alle Schows guckt im Forum postet und fleißig Bloggt. Und dann kommt der PA! Nein danke der User ist zb. erst 15 und die Familie hat im moment kein Geld. 
* DAS IST UNFAIR! *

Das Beispiel war jetzt nicht mit mir verbunden ich könnte mir den PA holn, ist ja echt nice aber soweit will ich nicht sinken!
Auch wenn das Elend unaufhaltbar ist. Für mich ist der Beliebtheitsgrad von 100 auf 50 gesunken. Sorry!

Jetzt wo ihr berühmter und bekannter werdet und ihr nun *richtig fett Kohle machen könnt* nutzt ihr die Chance. Habt ihr euch nie darüber geärgert wenn ihr immer i-wo aktiv wart und dann PA kommt und alle das haben ausser ihr?

Naja schön für die Bonzenkinder unter uns. 
Naja langsam legt sich miene Begeistetung für euch.



Schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrax_Blackrock (21. Juli 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ihr berühmter und bekannter werdet und ihr nun *richtig fett Kohle machen könnt* nutzt ihr die Chance. Habt ihr euch nie darüber geärgert wenn ihr immer i-wo aktiv wart und dann PA kommt und alle das haben ausser ihr?



wenn das für dich FETT KOHLE MACHEN ist...dann bin ich gespannt, wie du abgehst, wenn du eigenes geld verdienst... (ich unterstelle mal dreist, dass du noch keins verdienst...)

wenn das fett kohle machen ist, dann kann man sich von einem durchschnittlichem netto-gehalt ja direkt lichtenstein kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sind auch alle "bonzenkinder", die autos fahren, während andere auf öffentliche verkehrsmittel zurückgreifen? 
das ist doch dann auch unfair ...


sorry.. selten so gelacht..



glaube jammern ist ein volkssport.. nicht, weils was zu jammern gibt... nein .. weil man jammer kann.. und wenns nix gibt.. findet man bestimmt was..




stellt euch alle mal die frage.. was vermisst ihr denn jetzt?
es gibt etwas, was ja KEINEN JUCKT.. WEILS SO SCHEIßE ist.. aber alle jammern drüber...


das ist zu geil...


die beste comedy schlechthin...


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juli 2007)

Michelchen, findest du es auch im RL unfair, wenn Leute Luxus haben und dafür bezahlen?


----------



## Dianon (22. Juli 2007)

Atrax_Blackrock schrieb:


> stellt euch alle mal die frage.. was vermisst ihr denn jetzt?
> es gibt etwas, was ja KEINEN JUCKT.. WEILS SO SCHEIßE ist.. aber alle jammern drüber...



Und du bist der Meinung das es dabei bleibt?
Ich glaub da komm noch mehr.
Und ich sag lieber jetzt was, als das nachher einer sagt "Warum habt ihr vorher nichts gesagt"

Versteh mich nicht falsch, mir gehts nicht um die 3€, sondern um den Weg. Wenn das Geld was durch Werbung reinkommt nicht reicht um Buffed zu finanzieren, ok, sagts einfach wie es ist, dann kann man sich überlegen ob einem die Page soviel Wert ist. Aber so - lalala, wir machen mal ein "Premium" mal schauen ob das reicht um die Page zu finanzieren ist einfach link. Und ich bleib bei der Meinung das dieses "Premium" nicht aus reiner Menschenliebe, damit alle einen günstigen TS bekommen, entstanden ist. Hier geht's um Geld, ich weis nicht wofür und das ist das eine was mich stört. Und es sollte klar sein, wen mit dem "Premium" in dieser Form nicht das Ziel erreicht wird, wird es ein anderes "Premium" geben.


----------



## Qnoot (22. Juli 2007)

Dianon schrieb:


> Und ich bleib bei der Meinung das dieses "Premium" nicht aus reiner Menschenliebe, damit alle einen günstigen TS bekommen, entstanden ist. Hier geht's um Geld, ich weis nicht wofür und das ist das eine was mich stört.



Ach, und bei den Werbeeinnahmen ist Dir das egal, daß Du nicht weißt wofür es verwendet wird? 

Verlangst Du bei anderen Produkten und Dienstleistungen eigentlich auch einen Nachweis, was mit dem Geld passiert, daß Du dafür löhnst?

Ich glaube ja, daß die Premium-Entrüstung der Nähe geschuldet ist, die die "Buffies" zu ihrer Nutzerschaft aufgebaut haben. Da dachten wohl einige, man ist so richtig tight und unter Kumpels würde man schließlich kein Geld nehmen, oder?

Die Sache ist doch nun wirklich nicht so mysterios. Man sucht nach einer zusätzlichen Einnahmequelle, die planbare Einnahmen bringt (deswegen eben die 6/12 Monatsbindung). Dafür muß man den Nutzer irgendwas bieten, damit diese 3 Euro pro Monat löhnen. Und da die "notwendigsten" Dinge eh schon im Netz sind, kommt halt das vermeintlich Überflüssige.

Tja und wenn die Planvorgaben nicht erfüllt werden, dann haben sowieso alle Beteiligten Pech. Wenn das Geld dringend nötig ist für den Betrieb der Website, dann gibts halt irgendwann die Website nicht mehr. Und wenn Computec den Hals nicht vollbekommen kann, dann kann man da von Aussen auch nix machen. Schließlich gibts keinen Anspruch auf buffed.de

Denn das scheinen einige wirklich vergessen zu haben. Buffed.de ist ne tolle Website, aber da steht auch ne Menge Aufwand dahinter, der irgendwie finanziert werden muß. Und nur mit Luft und Liebe ist das nicht zu realisieren. Da kann man noch so mit dem Fuß aufstampfen und böse gucken.


----------



## Bl1nd (22. Juli 2007)

Ich selber finds auch langsam nicht mehr witzig. Erst die immer mehr werdende Werbung für Programme und Händler die zum Teil unter aller S** sind. Und nun diese Premium Zeug... Sieht schon fast aus wie in der PC Games, Spiel-Werbung-Spiel-Werbung-Hardware inkl. Werbung-Werbung-Spiel-Werbung... Tststs

Wo bleiben die guten alten Blasc zeiten....


----------



## ultrapala (22. Juli 2007)

Qnoot schrieb:


> Ach, und bei den Werbeeinnahmen ist Dir das egal, daß Du nicht weißt wofür es verwendet wird?
> 
> Verlangst Du bei anderen Produkten und Dienstleistungen eigentlich auch einen Nachweis, was mit dem Geld passiert, daß Du dafür löhnst?
> 
> ...




Das hört sich nach einem Mensch an der weis von was er oder Sie redet.
Ich schätze mal genau so ist es


----------



## Atrax_Blackrock (22. Juli 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Ich selber finds auch langsam nicht mehr witzig. Erst die immer mehr werdende Werbung für Programme und Händler die zum Teil unter aller S** sind. Und nun diese Premium Zeug... Sieht schon fast aus wie in der PC Games, Spiel-Werbung-Spiel-Werbung-Hardware inkl. Werbung-Werbung-Spiel-Werbung... Tststs
> 
> Wo bleiben die guten alten Blasc zeiten....




das find ich lustig... 

"Wo bleiben die guten alten Blasc zeiten...." ---- jo.. aber wo ist dein einwand, wenn sich was positiv verändert? datenbanken erweitert... seite erweitert... client erweitert... das sind alles sachen, bei denen KEINER SAGT... wo sind die alten blasc zeiten.. 

positives ist selbstverständlich.. kosten und aufwand.. entsteht natürlich keiner... das wird so aus der hand geschüttelt... wie könnte man davon ausgehen, dass sich das nicht alles selbst trägt...


also .. wo sind die alten blasc zeiten



/irony off


----------



## Deadwool (22. Juli 2007)

> Und da die "notwendigsten" Dinge eh schon im Netz sind, kommt halt das vermeintlich Überflüssige.


Wer weiss, vielleicht ändert sich das wenn die aktuelle Version des Premium Accounts nicht angenommen wird von den buffed fans. So hats zumindest mit IGN auch angefangen. Erst kostenlos bis sich eine grosse Fan Community gebildet hatte, dann freiwilliger Bezahl Account für Sonderleistungen. Hat offenbar nicht viele interessiert. Und nach einer Weile konnte man sich in der kostenlosen Version nicht mal mehr die Screenshots zu den Testberichten angucken. Jo, da sucht man sich dann halt ne andere Seite.


----------



## Dianon (22. Juli 2007)

@Deadwool
Eben das vermute ich auch.

@Qnoot


> Ach, und bei den Werbeeinnahmen ist Dir das egal, daß Du nicht weißt wofür es verwendet wird?
> 
> Verlangst Du bei anderen Produkten und Dienstleistungen eigentlich auch einen Nachweis, was mit dem Geld passiert, daß Du dafür löhnst?



Nein, grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus das ich für das Produkt zahle, aber wenn jemand plötzlich mit irgendwelchen Sonderdiensten anfängt, interesiert es mich dann schon was dahintersteckt. Wie du selbst sagt such man damit nach zusätzlichen Einnahmen, aber warum plötzlich jetzt? 



> Tja und wenn die Planvorgaben nicht erfüllt werden, dann haben sowieso alle Beteiligten Pech. Wenn das Geld dringend nötig ist für den Betrieb der Website, dann gibts halt irgendwann die Website nicht mehr. Und wenn Computec den Hals nicht vollbekommen kann, dann kann man da von Aussen auch nix machen. Schließlich gibts keinen Anspruch auf buffed.de



Wenn das aus eben diesem Grund gemacht wird ... tja du schreibst ja was dann passiert. Und spätestens hier interesiert es mich dann. 
Ich bin einfach der Ansicht das das zu einer Kundenbeziehung gehört, Mitzuteilen warum solche Schritte notwendig sind und was passiert wenn es so nicht klappt.


----------



## Thoa (22. Juli 2007)

Manche hier leiden unter massive Paranoia. Alles was hier bislang gratis war, bleibt auch gratis. Zumindest ist das mein Wissensstand. Buffed will hier keine Leute verrägern, sondern bestimmten Menschen Sondernleistungen für ein paar wenige Euro anbieten. Leistungen die nicht weh tun wenn man sie nicht hat, aber eben nützlich sind, wenn man dafür bezahlt.

Manche Leute leben aber leider im Traumland und scheinen noch bei den Eltern Taschengeld zu beziehen. Dutzende News jede Woche, wöchtentlich ein Cast, ein Video, Guides, Gewinnspiele, Specials usw... na wer soll denn so etwas bezahlen?

Buffed ist GRATIS. Weiterhin. Aber es ist mehr als legitim dass ein Portal auch mal Geld erwirtschaften will und wenn dies SO passiert wie momentan, dann ist es einfach nur toll umgesetzt. Niemand wird hier vor verschlossenen Türen sitzen gelassen sondern lediglich Türen geöffnet für Leute die es wollen.

Ich sehe gerade oben die Werbung mit dem Buffed Shirt. Da hat sich komischerweise sogut wie niemand aufgeregt, ist es aber doch eine ähnliche Sache. Will ich, dann kauf ich. Will ich nicht, dann eben nicht.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. Juli 2007)

> Ich sehe gerade oben die Werbung mit dem Buffed Shirt. Da hat sich komischerweise sogut wie niemand aufgeregt, ist es aber doch eine ähnliche Sache



das Buffed Shirt kann man an ziehen das ist doch eine ganz andere sache , ein Premium Acc kann man weder an fassen oder anziehen . der vergleich war mal wieder für den a...... wenn ihr schon Geld haben wohlt dan macht doch alles kostenpflichtig . ich finde gleiches Recht für alle


----------



## Isegrim (22. Juli 2007)

Ob du für materiellen Luxus bezahlst oder für Dienstleistungsluxus, ist gleich.

Meine Frage von Michelchen geht auch an dich, Gothic_1234: Findest du es auch im RL unfair, wenn sich Leute mit Geld Luxus kaufen können?


----------



## Atrax_Blackrock (22. Juli 2007)

ich glaub manche haben hier noch viel übers leben, dienstleistungen, produkte und wirtschaft zu lernen


als kleiner witz am rande... 

mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele von den whinern hier "FASTPATH" haben ...

da zahlt ihr sogar für etwas, das euch faktisch weggenommen wird ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ansich müsste man da doch rotz und wasser heulen


----------



## Thoa (22. Juli 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> das Buffed Shirt kann man an ziehen das ist doch eine ganz andere sache , ein Premium Acc kann man weder an fassen oder anziehen . der vergleich war mal wieder für den a...... wenn ihr schon Geld haben wohlt dan macht doch alles kostenpflichtig . ich finde gleiches Recht für alle


Siehst du... und aus diesem Grund muss ich mir dreimal überlegen hier einen Post zu schreiben. Wenn ich so etwas lese kommt es mir doch glatt wieder hoch. Wenn Buffed mehr Geld haben will, dann sollen sie alles kostenpflichtig machen? Ahja.. das klingt logisch. 

Das Buffed Shirt ist ein Produkt von Buffed.de. Genauso wie spezielle Premium-Features. Ein Produkt das man sich kaufen kann oder nicht. je nachdem ob man Interesse daran hat oder nicht. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Was ist daran so schlimm wenn man es nicht kauft?

Bitte liefert mal Argumente statt sinnfreie Flames in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Juli 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Bitte liefert mal Argumente statt sinnfreie Flames in die falsche Richtung.


Ihr könntet die Features kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen in der Hoffnung das ihr mehr User bekommt und so mehr Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## Isegrim (22. Juli 2007)

Ich nehme doch stark an, daß die Features mit der Bedingung, daß für sie bezahlt wird, entwickelt wurden. Sie lagen nicht fertig in der Schublade und man mußte nicht nur noch entscheiden, ob kostenlos oder gegen Gebühr. Für etwas Neues Kostenloses hätte man die Arbeitszeit der Angestellten (oder auch Geld an Fremdfirmen?) anders eingeteilt.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (23. Juli 2007)

Vorweg:
Ich finde die Idee mit den ganzen Premiumdienstern verschiedenster Community-seiten sehr gut. Es sind Features, welche alles etwas angenehmer machen, aber keinen unnötigen "Vorteil" verschaffen.
Es ist eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle und als solches sehe ich diese auch, jedoch kann ich mich mit einem nicht anfreunden:

Die Werbung.
Als Premium-User, ganz gleich welcher Community, sehe ich mich als bezahlender Kunde. Ich bezahle, um anderweitige Ausgaben auszugleichen. Die Werbung ist in meinem Auge ein Mittel um die Ressourcen zu decken, welche durch nicht-zahlende Kunden entstehen.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Premium-Abo immer mit Werbefreiheit verbunden sein, so und nicht anders kenne ich es auch von anderen Premium-Diensten.


----------



## Nimbrod (23. Juli 2007)

Ich denke nen paar Leute sollten sich mal nen paar fragen durch den kopf gehen lassen.

_Habe ich verständnis dafür, das ein Redaktionell geführte Website (Redakteuere -> Leben von Geld und daraus bezahlten Waren oder Dienstleistungen), versucht seine Kosten zudecken? (mit Werbung oder Premium Diensten) _

Ja ist ne logische Sache wo Kosten sind sollte man diese auch decken ansonsten ist man ziemlich schnell Pleite, es sind ja nicht nur die Redakteure die Geld kosten sondern auch der Traffic des Servers, die Casts und Shows, das Forum, Blogs, Datenupload (und deren Aufbewahrung) kosten auch alles Geld. Daher habe ich auch kein Prblem damit mit Werbung oder Premium Diensten.

_Habe ich generell ein Problem mit Premium Diensten?_

Nö, gibt ja noch genug andere Sachen die ich auch zahle ohne zu murren. Handy, I-net und noch viel mehr. Ist im Prinzip Luxus nen einfacher Festnetz Anschluß und statt I-net könnte ich den Brockhaus als Medium nutzen.

_Finde ich es unfair das Leute die für ihren Premium/Luxus zahlen auch mehr bekommen?_

Nö, die zahlen ja dafür auch. Ist doch nen einfaches Kaufmännisches Prinzip: Sie zahlen für eine Ware/Dienstleistung die zwar nicht Lebensnotwendig ist aber die sie sich gönnen damit sie etwas mehr Spaß/Komfort haben.

_Machen die Mitarbeiter von Buffed.de einen guten Job? Leisten Sie nicht Arbeit die der Free-Community auch zu gute kommt?_

Ja, das machen sie und die machen ihren Job sehr gut und ich persöhnlich finde das das mal hier auch erwähnt werden sollte. Ist ja nicht so als wäre den Langweilig und die hätten nix zu tun. Nein, Sie machen ihre Redakltionelle arbeit und Chatten mit/helfen den Usern der Community (wahrscheinlich zum Teil auch noch in ihrer Freizeit).

Ich finde das gehört mal gelobt *mal alle Buffed.de-Mitarbeiter lobt*

mfg nim


----------



## Maireen (23. Juli 2007)

Ich sehe das alles nicht so pesimistisch wie die meisten hier. Aber es erstaunt mich wirklich wie stark sich plötzlich die Community teilt und das meiner Ansicht nach nicht weil viele wirklich der Meinung sind das das Produkt oder die Idee dazu schlecht ist, sondern vielmehr um auf nen Zug aufzuspringen und sich wichtig zu machen. Gleiches Prinzip wie bei den Komentaren "Erster!!!"
 Viel Wind um nichts oder halt wieder mal frei nach dem Motto: Hauptsache aufgeregt, gedacht wird dann später!

Wenn ich bedenke was sich in der Zeit in der ich hier angemeldet bin so alles getan hat an Design , Features und ähnlichem. Und deswegen finde ich es vollkommen legitim das es es nun ein solches Angebot gibt.
Das "Grundgerüst" steht, alles was jetzt kommt kann ja nur noch besser werden denn wo mehr Geld ist, ist auch mehr Spielraum für neues.
Es ändert sich doch nichts für den einzelnen, ok es gibt Styles und Mottobildchen die man für als Premium-User haben kann. Aber glaubt ihr wirklich daran das es nun niemehr neue Mottobilder für alle geben wird?
Also frage ich mich worüber regt ihr euch auf? Warum nicht vielleicht konstruktive Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge? Nein 80% von denen die "dagegen" sind haben nicht mal ne ordentliche Begründung nachzuweisen, sondern schreien mal einfach mit weil der vornedran auch geschrien hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann die Argumente wie, ich zahle schon Geld für das Spiel und mein Internet da will ich nicht noch für ne Seite bezahlen schon verstehen. Aber der springende Punkt ist doch, es muss niemand etwas zahlen.
Und für alle die doch Premium-User werden ist auf jeden Fall nachvollziehbar für was sie zahlen.
Ich kenne kaum Betreiber einer Seite die sich so offen, natürlich und ehrlich gegenüber ihrer Community zeigen. Wöchentlich erhält man Einblicke in die Arbeit des Teams. Regelmässig gibt es Neuerungen, Guides oder anderes was es lohnenswert macht die Seite weiter zu besuchen. Man kann sich aktiv beteiligen, Ideen vortragen und bei Problemen ist sogar am Wochenende schnelle Hilfe verfügbar. Und ich bin mir sehr sicher das auch alle anderen davon profitieren werden das einige dieses Angebot wahrnehmen.

Alle wollen immer mehr, besser und schneller, aber wehe man muss selbst etwas dafür tun... 
Packt euren Egoismus mal in ne Kiste und versenkt sie am besten im nächst besten Gewässer.


----------



## Gelena (23. Juli 2007)

Wenn der Deutsche nichts zu meckern hat, ist er nicht glücklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Plattform ist immernoch vollkommen kostenlos nutzbar, wer findet dass die Funktionen die 3€ wert sind, der gibt Sie aus. Wer nicht will, der bezahlt es eben nicht. Punkt.

Fertig is die Kiste und wer mir mit Kapitalismus und Kommerz kommt, soll bitte die Augen öffnen und in die Welt sehen, nicht nur das bissle Mathe in der Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße,
et Gelena  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durion (23. Juli 2007)

Ich will ehrlich sein, ich stehe dem Premium Account auch kritisch gegenüber:

1. Blasc
Blasc war für mich immer von Usern für User, schließlich werden die Blasc Daten ja auch von den Usern gesammelt. Für eine Verwendung der Daten, egal auf welche Weise, zu zahlen, die ich selbst unter anderem gesammelt habe, sehe ich nicht ein. Klar kann man Blasc weiterhin in gewohntem Umfang nutzen, aber meine Daten bekommt ihr nicht mehr um mit "Sahnehäubchen" Geld zu verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-> Blasc Software gelöscht

2. Die Buffys
Man hatte bei dem buffed-staff immer das Gefühl, dass man sich unter Gleichgesinnten befindet. Den wenigsten war bewusst, dass hinter dem ganzen ja ein Unternehmen steckt, dass zwangsweise auch Geld verdienen will. 
-> Das Verhältnis zu den Buffys ändert sich, da das Unternehmen mehr in den Vordergrund rückt.

3. Die Zukunft
Ihr könnt noch so sehr beteuern, dass sich nichts für die User ändert. Sie werden es nicht glauben. Da sie jetzt hinter buffed das Unternehmen sehen, werden sie auch davon ausgehen, dass buffed sich unternehmerisch verhält. Folge: Gewinnoptimierung.
Wenn man gemein ist, könnte man Euch vorwerfen, dass alles von langer Hand geplant ist. Erst kommt ihr mit sensationellen, kostenlosen Features daher (mybuffed z.B.) und dann ändert ihr nach und nach euren Inhalt so ab, dass der kostenlose Teil zwar gleich bleibt, aber der Premium Teil anwächst. Das Verhältnis gerät aus den Fugen. Denn eine Tendenz ist vom jetzigen Zeitpunkt her definitiv zu erkennen.
-> Eine zwei Klassen Community entsteht und das *ist* ein Nachteil für die Nicht-Premium-User.

Folgerung:
Im Moment ändert sich wirklich nur wenig für die User, aber die Ungewissheit bleibt. Buffys sind auch nur Angestellte und werden nicht unbedingt immer das tun, was ihrer Überzeugung entspricht sondern auch das, was das Unternehmen von ihnen verlangt. Ob man darin nun ein Problem sehen soll, hängt vom Vertrauen zur Unternehmensführung ab, aber leider nicht mehr (wie es früher zu sein schien) von Heinrich & Co..

Ich hoffe, dass das "Normalo- Angebot" so hochwertig bleibt, denn auch bei mir ruft das Wort "Abonnement" bei einer reinen Online Seite Unbehagen hervor.


Liebe Grüße
Durion

P.S.: Schon mal an Gildenfeatures gedacht? Meiner Meinung nach etwas, für das sich das Bezahlen wirklich lohnen würde... (Forum, TS-Server, DKP, Addons, Portal, individuelle Taktikhilfen usw.)


----------



## JohnnyD (23. Juli 2007)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Premium Service nicht gut.
Schliesslich wird die Datenbank duch UNS gefüllt.
Wenn ich meine Daten immer schön brav übertrage sehe ich mich als teil der Community. Wird dann allerdings damit Geld verdient, hört sich für mich der Spass auf. Ich werde das Buffed Tool deinstallieren.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (23. Juli 2007)

@JohnnyD
Du zahlst nur für Zusatzfeatures, nicht für die Basics...


----------



## JohnnyD (23. Juli 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> @JohnnyD
> Du zahlst nur für Zusatzfeatures, nicht für die Basics...



Klar, nur haben wir die Datenbank gefüllt in endlosen Spielstunden, die Datenbank ist jetzt prall gefüllt, nun wird`s etwas bunter und die Leute sollen dafür bezahlen. Das sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Tirkari (23. Juli 2007)

@ JohnnyD
Die u.a. auch von dir gesammelten Daten bleiben doch aber kostenlos.
Du kriegst nur ein paar Komfort-Möglichkeiten zur Betrachtung der Daten (Karte mit allen Punkten eines Quests und Hitlisten, welche Items bevorzugt getragen werden) nicht, die es bisher aber sowieso für alle nicht gab.
Alles, was es bisher gab, gibt es noch immer kostenlos - nur daß auch die kostenlose Darstellung für alle auch verbessert wurde (siehe hier)


----------



## Durion (23. Juli 2007)

Tirkari schrieb:


> @ JohnnyD
> Die u.a. auch von dir gesammelten Daten bleiben doch aber kostenlos.
> Du kriegst nur ein paar Komfort-Möglichkeiten zur Betrachtung der Daten (Karte mit allen Punkten eines Quests und Hitlisten, welche Items bevorzugt getragen werden) nicht, die es bisher aber sowieso für alle nicht gab.
> Alles, was es bisher gab, gibt es noch immer kostenlos - nur daß auch die kostenlose Darstellung für alle auch verbessert wurde (siehe hier)



Wer füllt die Datenbank? - Wir!
Wer soll nun für die Anzeige dieser Daten in welcher Form auch immer zahlen? - Wir!

Darum gehts doch... Uns ist klar, dass viel Programmierarbeit hinter den Premiumfunktionen steckt, aber es bleiben "unsere" Daten...


Anderes Beispiel:
Wir wollen mit 5 Personen einen Marmorkuchen backen. Also bringt jeder was mit: Zucker, Mehl, Eier, Butter und für obendrauf bringt ein Buffy noch den Puderzucker mit. (etwas vereinfacht, ich weiß)
Wir backen den Kuchen gemeinsam fertig, und ein Buffy haut den Puderzucker obendrauf.
Als ich mir dann ein Stück nehmen will bekomme ich doch glatt zu hören, dass ich entweder den Puderzucker runter puste oder dafür bezahlen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach diesem Verhalten werde ich mit der Person keinen Kuchen mehr backen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (23. Juli 2007)

Also folgendes:
Wir haben die Datenbank gefüllt. JA
Wir können die Datenbank, wie sie uns bis vorige Woche noch bekannt war, weiterhin kostenfrei im gewohntem Umfang nutzen. JA
Der entwickler hatte eine Idee uns die Infos, welche wir uns normalerweise über 3-4 Klicks holen, einfacher verfügbar zu machen. Das ist jedoch so toll, dass wir dafür zahlen sollen. JA

Wollt ihr es nicht verstehen?
Die größte Entwicklung, den großteil aller Features, ich schätze mal 95% bleibt weiterhin kostenlos.
Ich sehe das Premium als Zusatz, als etwas, wofür ich zahle um mich für die Aufbereitung und Pflege der Daten zu bedanken. Immerhin ist weiterhin 95% des Angebotes und 100% des alten Angebotes kostebnlos.
Diesen Punkt sehen nur einige aufgebrachte Leute hier nicht...


----------



## Durion (23. Juli 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Premium als Zusatz, als etwas, wofür ich zahle um mich für die Aufbereitung und Pflege der Daten zu bedanken.



Ok, also warum nicht gleich ein Spendenkonto einrichten? Sorry, aber um mich zu bedanken, fallen mir bessere Wege ein. Wenn es für dich ein Weg ist, ok, akzeptiert. Aber auch du wirst dann von den gesammelten Daten der "Nicht-Premium" Benutzer profitieren. Bekommst also auch ein Stück vom Kuchen, aber eines mit Puderzucker...

Außerdem finde ich es toll, hier mit Prozentzahlen um sich zu schmeißen. Diese sind weder sachlich fundiert noch diskussionsfähig. Denn im Umkehrschluss, wenn 5% 3 Euro wert sind, dann sind die anderen 95% 57 Euro wert... Also, wo ist die Relation?

Nochmal: Ich kann aus Unternehmersicht den Schritt nachvollziehen, aber als Community Mitglied, der wenn auch nur zu einem winzigen Teil zur Datenbank beiträgt, lehne ich es ab.

Vergleiche es von mir aus noch mit einer Aktiengesellschaft:
Ich besitze zwar nur eine von zehn Millionen Aktien und habe kein Stimmrecht, aber trotzdem gefällt mir nicht, was sie mit dem Kapital meiner Aktie anstellen. Also verkaufe ich sie...

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen:
Ich gönne jedem, der bereit ist dafür zu zahlen, den Luxus eines Premiumaccounts. Aber dieser Account greift auf Daten zurück, welche ich gesammelt habe (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) und ich will nicht, dass man dafür Geld verlangt. Also gibt es von mir keine Daten mehr. Dadurch wird blasc sicherlich nicht verschwinden, aber der eigentliche Gedanke, welcher für mich dahinter steckte ist tot.


----------



## KoR Diego (23. Juli 2007)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Das eigentliche "Ich sammel und packe es in einen Pott, aus dem sich alle bedienen können" war für mich immer ein Bestandteil von blasc. naja, nun also doch nur noch Map&Guide


----------



## Tirkari (24. Juli 2007)

KoR schrieb:


> Das eigentliche "Ich sammel und packe es in einen Pott, aus dem sich alle bedienen können" war für mich immer ein Bestandteil von blasc.


Und wo ist das jetzt nicht mehr gegeben?
Der Pott ist doch noch immer für alle zugänglich, da kann immernoch jeder soviel draus nehmen wie er will. Nur wer hat einen grün lackierten Pott mit rosa Punkten will, der kann das jetzt auch haben, muß für die Farbe aber etwas zahlen (um mal bei deinem Bild mit dem Pott zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Und wo ist das jetzt nicht mehr gegeben?
> Der Pott ist doch noch immer für alle zugänglich, da kann immernoch jeder soviel draus nehmen wie er will. Nur wer hat einen grün lackierten Pott mit rosa Punkten will, der kann das jetzt auch haben, muß für die Farbe aber etwas zahlen (um mal bei deinem Bild mit dem Pott zu bleiben
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte auch du verstehst nicht worauf der ein oder andere hinaus will. Wir User sammeln die Daten. Ohne diese Daten würde Blasc nicht existieren. Sprich ohne Füllung keinen Pott.

Ich will schlicht einfach nicht, dass jemand dafür Geld verlangt, Daten (und sei es auch nur auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise) anzuzeigen, die ich für die Community gesammelt habe. Also sammele ich nicht mehr. Das kann man doch akzeptieren, oder?


----------



## buechse (24. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ob du für materiellen Luxus bezahlst oder für Dienstleistungsluxus, ist gleich.
> 
> Meine Frage von Michelchen geht auch an dich, Gothic_1234: Findest du es auch im RL unfair, wenn sich Leute mit Geld Luxus kaufen können?



Im Internetzeitalter von Bittorrent und Flatrates würde ich fast stellvertretend antworten: bezahlen? wtf

In der Tat wäre es ein Segen, wenn es kein Geld mehr gäbe. Niemand mehr in menschenunwürdigen Verhältnissen usw., wobei ich es relativieren möchte, da jemand ohne die Buffed-Premium-Funktionen nicht in menschenunwürdigen Zuständen lebt. Demnach stimmt es schon, das die buffed-Premium-Funktionen als "Luxus" einzuordnen sind. 
Allerdings ist dieser Luxus in den Augen mancher dermaßen "dünn" und substanzlos, dass sie sich fragen, warum man für so etwas zahlen sollte, schliesslich gibt es viel grundlegendere Funktionen umsonst (und das ist auch gut so), sich also manche (zugegebenermaßen merkwürdigerweise) bereiterklären würden, sogar für ALLE Funktionen Geld zu zahlen, weil sie es zusammengenommen einfach wert wären.
Damit hätte sich sogar der Luxus in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst, weil ihn einfach jeder hat, und das ist es doch, was wir alle wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyD (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo? Warum soll ich für die Aufbereitung der Daten bezahlen? Das ist doch nichts weiter als ne blöde SQL Abfrage die jeder der mit ein bischen Übung erstellen kann....
Ich denke nicht das sie die Zusatzeinnahmen von diesem "Premium" Content brauchen.....
Sie hätten sich sonst damit mehr mühe gegeben.
Das ist nur ein plumper Betriebswirtschaflicher Versuch aus nichts noch ein bischen mehr Umsatz zu generieren...

Klar, die haben Betriebskosten, aber ist da nicht auch Werbung auf den Seiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2007)

JohnnyD schrieb:


> Hallo? Warum soll ich für die Aufbereitung der Daten bezahlen? Das ist doch nichts weiter als ne blöde SQL Abfrage die jeder der mit ein bischen Übung erstellen kann....




Mh, ich hab mich mehrmals ausgeloggt, nen neuen Account erstellt, Browser gewechselt..aber ich kann immer noch kostenlos den Datenbankbereich nutzen wie zuvor... merkwürdig.


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Zam... Ich habe im Prinzip nichts gegen den Premium Account, außer:

Ihr verwendet Daten bei den BLASC Zusatzfunktionen, die nicht nur auf eurem Mist gewachsen sind, sondern auch auf meinem und dem der anderen User. 

Ich will nicht, dass man für meine Daten Geld in welcher Form auch immer verlangt. Also bekommt ihr keine Daten mehr. Die Idee hinter BLASC ist damit für mich gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyD (24. Juli 2007)

@ ZAM

Natürlich funzt hier noch alles, aber das ist nicht das um was es geht,
es geht darum, das die hier versuchen mit den Daten die DU schickst Geld zu verdienen....
Wer kommtentiert denn die Quests die gesammelt wurden? Wer schreibt in die Kommentar die Koordinaten rein?
Das ist alles die Community. Wir haben Buffed zu dem gemacht was es ist.
Und als Belohnung für unsere geleistete Arbeit DÜRFEN wir jetzt ein Premiumangebot nutzen....

Buffed.de ist nur eine gute Seite da hier die Community kräfig mitarbeitet.
Mal ehrlich, wer besucht die Seite um sich die Lustigen Filmchen anzuschauen die sie hier anbieten...
Es ist zwar nice to have aber wer brauchts......


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Durion schrieb:


> Ich will nicht, dass man für meine Daten Geld in welcher Form auch immer verlangt. Also bekommt ihr keine Daten mehr. Die Idee hinter BLASC ist damit für mich gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für die Daten, die Du/wir gesammelt hast/haben, wird ja auch kein Geld verlangt. Die Datenbank ist wie vorher auch, für ALLE (auch nicht Premium-User) zugänglich. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht so ganz deine Aussage.

Es gibt lediglich, ein paar Features, die es ein wenig einfacher macht, die Datenbank zu benutzen (z.B. Spalten sortieren usw.). Aber im Grunde bleibt es halt wie vorher auch, dass die Datenbank frei verfügbar ist. Und du keinen Premium brauchst um diese zu benutzen.


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Ich merke, dass die meisten hier nicht verstehen, worum es mir und einigen anderen geht...

Also nochmal, ein letztes Mal:
Es geht nicht darum, dass man für die von mir gesammelten Daten Geld bezahlen *muss* sondern, dass man dafür überhaupt Geld bezahlen *kann*.

Ich will es einfach nicht. Und auch das Argument, dass man nicht für die Daten selbst bezahlt, das zieht bei mir nicht... Denn ohne diese Daten gibt es keine BLASC-Sonderfunktionen. Ich ermögliche also, dass jemand dafür Geld bezahlen kann... 
Klar kann das jeder auch tun, ich werde niemanden davon abhalten können, aber ich sammele keine Daten mehr, weil der Grundgedanke von BLASC für mich somit verschwunden ist.

Ich will nicht, dass man für das Anzeigen *meiner* Daten Geld verlangen *kann*.

(P.S.: Mit meinen Daten erhebe ich keine Besitzanspruch, es geht um die von mir gesammelten Daten)


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Dann lässt du es halt bleiben. Ich denke das wird schon nicht so schwer ins Gewicht fallen, ob du nun weiter Daten sammelst oder nicht. Gibt immerhin tausende andere Leute die das weitermachen. Sorry, wenn ich das so sagen muss. Aber so ist es nun mal.

Weil deine Aussagen hören sich so an, als ob du alle Daten alleine gesammelt hast. Aber so ist es nicht. Ich denke die Daten die du mitgesammelt hast, haben schon tausende andere vor und nach dir gesammelt für Blasc.


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Eed schrieb:


> Dann lässt du es halt bleiben. Ich denke das wird schon nicht so schwer ins Gewicht fallen, ob du nun weiter Daten sammelst oder nicht. Gibt immerhin tausende andere Leute die das weitermachen. Sorry, wenn ich das so sagen muss. Aber so ist es nun mal.
> 
> Weil deine Aussagen hören sich so an, als ob du alle Daten alleine gesammelt hast. Aber so ist es nicht. Ich denke die Daten die du mitgesammelt hast, haben schon tausende andere vor und nach dir gesammelt für Blasc.



Also, deine Arroganz ist hier vollkommen fehl am Platze. Ich habe *meine* Meinung geäußert, das ist alles.

Desweiteren unterstelle ich dir, dass du keine Ahnung vom BLASC Client hast, denn sonst wüsstest du, dass *mein* Charakter, der für die ganzen Statistiken genutzt wird, *nur* von mir hochgeladen wird...

Ich sagte, dass es für mich und einige andere so ist, nicht dass alle das so sehen oder sehen sollten.

Ich will auch keine von meinem Standpunkt überzeugen, aber zumindest um Verständnis bitten, wenn man solche Konsequenzen daraus zieht.

Um es kurz zu machen:
Ich habe im "Meinungen & Anregungen" Forum meine Meinung kund getan. Asche auf mein Haupt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyD (24. Juli 2007)

@Eed,

genau diese Einstellung ist sehr sehr traurig. Wegen leuten wie dir geht der ursprüngliche Gedanke des freien Informationsflusses verloren.

Genau, stellen wir uns alle passiv hin und lassen es uns gefallen.
Es gibt immer weniger Plattformen die wirklich frei zugänglich sind.
Buffed.de funktioniert jetzt genau nach dem Prinzip vieler anderer Plattformen.
Wir geben den Leuten was geniales, was praktisches, lassen sie mitwirken,  spielen den "Zockerfreund". Wenn unsere Plattform dann gross und "wichtig" genug ist, dann schlagen wir zu!
Ehrlich, wie bekannt kommt euch das vor?

Ich hoffe nur das es Buffed.de ergeht wie vielen anderen Plattformen dieser Art, ich hoffe das die Userzahlen einbrechen. Das die Seite im dichten Internetwald einfach verschwindet.
Es gibt ja noch genug Seiten dieser art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Was willst du dir denn gefallen lassen? Das die alten Daten weiterhin kostenlos sind und bleiben? Nur halt einige Features die man sich kaufen kann, die aber nicht unbedingt nötig sind, sondern nur für den der es wirklich haben will, sind.

Natürlich tragen deine Chars zur Statistik bei, aber ich meinte auch nur damit, das es nicht groß auffallen tut, wenn nur du oder ein paar wenige andere mit der datensammelei aufhören. Und das ist keine Arroganz sondern MEINE Meinung, so wie du DEINE geäußert hast.

Natürlich gibt es kostenlose Portale und das ist ja dann auch denen ihre Sache wie die das Finanzieren. Vielleicht durch nen reichen Papi oder halt das ne bestimmte Gruppe das Geld zusammen schmeissen. Oder halt auch nur durch Werbung. Aber ich denke das Buffed so viel bereitstellt, und die Finanzierung nur duch die paar Werbungen nicht reichen würde. Klar ist Buffed ein teil von Computec welche Zeitschriften usw, verkaufen. Aber das Geld für die Zeitschriften usw, wird für die Zeitschriften verwendet.

Also haben die dafür die Features gemacht, das sich jemand die kaufen kann der es will. Oder hättet ihr ne bessere Idee wie man die ganzen Mitarbeitet, Server usw. Finanzieren soll? Vielleicht mit Spendenkonto oder so... aber dann wäre wieder genau das selbe Theater nur in anderer Form.


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Deine Arroganz kam eher in dem Satz: "Dann lässt du es halt bleiben!" rüber...

Und wenn du immer noch denkst, dass es bei einem Unternehmen wie Computec nur um den Ausgleich der Kosten geht, irrst du dich. Ich finde da auch nichts schlimmes daran, aber BLASC *war* ein Community Projekt. Und so etwas finanziert sich in der Regel durch Spenden oder Werbung, wie es bisher war.

Desweiteren sagtest du: "Ich denke die Daten die du mitgesammelt hast, haben schon tausende andere vor und nach dir gesammelt für Blasc." Das ist falsch... Da hilft es dir auch nicht, zu sagen dass es deine Meinung sei.



> Also haben die dafür die Features gemacht, das sich jemand die kaufen kann der es will. Oder hättet ihr ne bessere Idee wie man die ganzen Mitarbeitet, Server usw. Finanzieren soll?



Wenn ich dich also richtig verstehe, denkst du, dass es keine Alternativen zu Premium Angeboten gibt um Community Projekte zu finanzieren?


Nochmal:
Es kann kein BLASC ohne Benutzer geben, aber Benutzer ohne BLASC.

Benutzer ----> BLASC -----> Premiumzusatzfunktionen

sind die Abhängigkeiten und nun *kann* der Benutzer Geld für etwas ausgeben, dass ohne ihn niemals existieren würde. Beim freien Informationsfluss geht es nicht nur darum, ob Informationen verfügbar sind, sondern vor allem auch wie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und kostenpflichtigen, freien Informationsfluss kann es nicht geben. Also unterstütze ich BLASC nicht mehr. *Jeder* kann das aber halten, wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Die Informationen sind ja nicht kostenpflichtig. Die kriegst du wie bisher kostenlos. Nur halt ein par Features um es Sortieren zu können usw. müsstest du bezahlen wenn du Premium hättest, und nicht die Informationen selber. Die bekommst du nämlich weiterhin kostenlos.


----------



## RaPst3r (24. Juli 2007)

Naja früher habe ich gedacht das so Sprüche wie "Wir brauchen Geld" einfach nur Spass wären.
Aber seit dem ich den Buffed-Cast gehört habe bin ich mir sicher dass genau das der Fall ist.
Das Downloaden der Buffed Show war auch vorher schon möglich,wenn etwas Verstand und Wissen gegeben ist. Das mit den Item-Charts finde ich gut, aber ich denke dass 2,50 im Monat zu viel  ist, nur um zu Erfahren dass der Gegenstand den ich Trage der Beliebteste ist. Es gibt 8,5 Millionen Spieler da wird man sicher einen kennen der die eigene Klasse spielt,mit dem man sich austauschen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur TS-Funktion: Ich finde dass diese Funktion ziemlich viel bringt,Aber dort gibt es wieder kostenlose Alternativen,man schaue sich z.b. ml die "Web List" In TS an. Dort wird wohl jeder einen Server finden,auf dem er einen eigenen Channel eröffnen kann.

Also ich den denke dass der Betrag von 2,50€ im Monat den Rahmen nicht sprengt,wer sich tatsächlich die Funktionen selber kaufen bzw. programmieren möchte muss mit sehr viel mehr kosten und Zeitaufwand rechnen. Es ist klar dass Buffed die Funktionen nicht kostenlos anbieten kann,aber dass es Angeboten wird,und in diesem Kostenrahmen finde ich absolut in Ordnung.

Ich bin mir sicher das dieser Post wohl nicht im Cast vorgelesen werden wird da er Kritik enthält...
Überzeugt ihr mich vom Gegenteil?



> Deine Arroganz kam eher in dem Satz: "Dann lässt du es halt bleiben!" rüber...


Dem Stimme ich leider zu....





> Oder hättet ihr ne bessere Idee wie man die ganzen Mitarbeitet, Server usw. Finanzieren soll?


Naja man siehe sich mal Google an,die machen es mit minimaler Werbung auf den Suchseiten und denen geht es finanziell nun wirklich nicht schlecht... Werbebanner werden jetzt schon angezeigt, wäre besser mehr Werbung einzublenden dafür Premium-Funktionen kostenlos anzubieten?


----------



## Konin (24. Juli 2007)

Eed schrieb:


> Dann lässt du es halt bleiben. Ich denke das wird schon nicht so schwer ins Gewicht fallen, ob du nun weiter Daten sammelst oder nicht. Gibt immerhin tausende andere Leute die das weitermachen. ...



tausende - 2 (schonmal mindestens). Ich sehe das nämlich auch nicht ein und habe die BLASC-Nutzung ebenfalls eingestellt.

BLASC ist User-Generated-Content der mittels einer SQL-Anweisung aufgewertet wird, um es eben denselben Usern entgeltlich wieder anzubieten. Das Geschäftsmodell mag es geben und es mag funktionieren, hier mit mir funktioniert es nicht.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, viel Mehrwert bietet der Premium-Dienst ansonsten nicht. Da sind 3 € schon ethisch bedenklich.

Ich sehe ja ein, das der Betrieb dieses Community-Portals viel Geld verschlingt und endlich mal etwas Rendite abwerfen muss. Nur sollte man sich da alternative Finanzierungswege überlegen oder kostenintensive Funktionen wie moderierte Foren gar nicht erst anbieten.
Insgeheim wissen wir alle, das dieser Premium-Dienst scheitern wird, warum ist er so frühzeitig veröffentlicht worden, ohne vernüftigen Mehrwert zu bieten. Wobei erschwerend hinzukommt, das die Konkurrenz die WoW-Content im Netz vorhält, unübersehbar (und günstiger/kostenfrei) ist.


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

> Deine Arroganz kam eher in dem Satz: "Dann lässt du es halt bleiben!" rüber...



Wie ich schon sagte sollte es keine bzw ist es keine Arroganz sondern meine Meinung, das er es dann lassen soll wenn er nicht will. Weil bei mir geht nun nicht die Welt unter, nur weiler kein Blasc mehr benutzt.



> Naja man siehe sich mal Google an,die machen es mit minimaler Werbung auf den Suchseiten und denen geht es finanziell nun wirklich nicht schlecht... Werbebanner werden jetzt schon angezeigt, wäre besser mehr Werbung einzublenden dafür Premium-Funktionen kostenlos anzubieten?



Du kannst Buffed nicht mit Google vergleichen. Das sind 2 sehr verschiedene Welten. Und nur mit bischen Werbung machen die es garantiert nicht. Zwar machen sie es nicht mit Premium, aber da steckt schon ein bischen mehr hinter als nur Werbung.



> Insgeheim wissen wir alle, das dieser Premium-Dienst scheitern wird, warum ist er so frühzeitig veröffentlicht worden, ohne vernüftigen Mehrwert zu bieten. Wobei erschwerend hinzukommt, das die Konkurrenz die WoW-Content im Netz vorhält, unübersehbar (und günstiger/kostenfrei) ist



Da hast du recht, das es ein bischen wenig ist für die 3 Euro. Aber man muss es ja nicht kaufen. Denn das was es früher kostenlos gab, wird es jetzt immer noch kostenlos geben.


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Eed schrieb:


> Die Informationen sind ja nicht kostenpflichtig. Die kriegst du wie bisher kostenlos. Nur halt ein par Features um es Sortieren zu können usw. müsstest du bezahlen wenn du Premium hättest, und nicht die Informationen selber. Die bekommst du nämlich weiterhin kostenlos.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dank uns Usern gibt es überhaupt die Informationen. Und jetzt will jemand mit einem "innovativen" Sortieralgorithmus Geld damit machen... Und das kann er ja auch. Aber nicht mehr mit meinen Daten, denn ich will, dass sie in welcher Form auch immer, absolut kostenlos bleiben.

Du brauchst mir nicht jedes Mal sagen, dass ich nix für die Informationen zahle... Wenn ich und andere etwas für das Anzeigen auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise der Informationen, die ich gesammelt habe, zahlen soll, dann verliert es für mich den Sinn...

Nennt mich einen Träumer, aber dieses Verwerten meiner Informationen zu kommerziellem Zwecke möchte ich nicht. Da dies bei BLASC bisher keine Rolle gespielt hatte, hatte ich mich überhaupt an BLASC beteiligt.


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Ja, ich akzeptiere (und habe es auch schon die ganze Zeit) es doch, das du Premium nich (ich werde mir auch kein Premium holen, solange nur die paar unwichtigen Features vorhanden sind und nur Abos zur Auswahl stehen. Jedoch ist es mir egal, wenn jemand für die mögliche Sortierung etc. der Infos die ich mitsammel bezahlen will. Das muss ja jeder selber wissen. Denn es ist ja kein muss sondern ein kann.) und Blasc nicht mehr nutzen möchtest. Ich habe halt nur meine Meinung dazu gesagt. Also akzeptiere du doch auch bitte meine Meinung, das für mich nun nicht die Welt unter geht, wenn du Blasc nicht mehr nutzt. Bzw. keine Daten mehr sammelst.


----------



## RaPst3r (24. Juli 2007)

> Du kannst Buffed nicht mit Google vergleichen. Das sind 2 sehr verschiedene Welten. Und nur mit bischen Werbung machen die es garantiert nicht. Zwar machen sie es nicht mit Premium, aber da steckt schon ein bischen mehr hinter als nur Werbung



Das Stimmt schon, bei Google wird die Werbung viel mehr auf den Besucher zugeschnitten und deshalb gibt es halt auch mehr Klicks. Trotzdem wird Buffed über Werbung finanziert,und jetzt neuerdings auch über den Premiumdienst,und deshalb war meine Frage an die Community gerichtet ob ihr es besser fändet wenn Buffed die 2,50 Durch eure Klicks verdient? Ein Klick kostet kaum Zeit und kein Geld,von daher wirklich eine Alternative? Aber wer möchte schon von Werbung erschlagen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

RaPst3r schrieb:


> Das Stimmt schon, bei Google wird die Werbung viel mehr auf den Besucher zugeschnitten und deshalb gibt es halt auch mehr Klicks. Trotzdem wird Buffed über Werbung finanziert,und jetzt neuerdings auch über den Premiumdienst,und deshalb war meine Frage an die Community gerichtet ob ihr es besser fändet wenn Buffed die 2,50 Durch eure Klicks verdient? Ein Klick kostet kaum Zeit und kein Geld,von daher wirklich eine Alternative? Aber wer möchte schon von Werbung erschlagen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut. Aber wie willst du es erzielen, das jeder bzw. die Klicks gemacht werden, um das Geld raus zuholen? Bei Premium jedoch, kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein das man das Geld bekommt. Und bei mehr Werbung hätten sich wieder welche aufgeregt weils zu viel Werbung auf der Seite gibt.

Aber mal ne andere Frage. Wenn Buffed anstatt Premium, ein Spendenkonto eingerichtet hätte, hättet ihr dann gespendet? Wobei Spendenkonto auch unwahrscheinlich wäre, denn dort könnte man auch nicht mit bestimmte Einnahmen rechnen. Sondern auch nur unregelmäßig.


----------



## RaPst3r (24. Juli 2007)

Naja es gab früher auf diversen Seiten an die ich ungern zurückdenke Klickzwang, Man könnte z.b. sowas nachen wie "Klickste 20 mal auf den Banner im Monat und du kriegst Premium freigeschaltet" (Ja es ist möglich das zu kontrollieren ^^)

(Aber so dass man nicht so oft Hintereinander Klicken kann,damit das auch zählt)


----------



## Tirkari (24. Juli 2007)

RaPst3r schrieb:


> Naja man siehe sich mal Google an,die machen es mit minimaler Werbung auf den Suchseiten und denen geht es finanziell nun wirklich nicht schlecht...


Google macht nicht nur Geld mit der Werbung, die auf den eigenen Seiten eingeblendet wird, sondern auch damit, daß sie für andere Seiten (wie zB Spieleforen) Werbungspakete zusammenschnürt. Werbung möglichst zielgruppengerecht einblenden, dafür kriegt man mehr Geld von den Werbenden, Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß wer was kauft wird ja höher, und für die, die sich die Werbung schalten lassen ist es die Dienstleistung, daß die sich nicht selber um Werbekunden kümmern müssen, sondern Google das machen lassen.
Google hat mit der Suchmaschine angefangen, aber das war einmal, die ist jetzt eher ein Teil von vielem. Das, womit Google jetzt Geld macht ist das Sammeln von Daten (bei der Email von denen stimmt man zB zu, daß alles von Computern mitgelesen wird, was man an Post kriegt - das Ergebnis ist stark personalisierte Werbung und ein Haufen Daten über die Nutzer, für den Firmen viel Geld zahlen, weil sie dann besonders gezielt werben können) und Anzeigenplatzierung, optimiert durch die gesammelten Daten.

Mit BLASC und buffed kannst du das in keiner Weise vergleichen.



RaPst3r schrieb:


> Werbebanner werden jetzt schon angezeigt, wäre besser mehr Werbung einzublenden dafür Premium-Funktionen kostenlos anzubieten?


Diese Idee find ich fast so schlecht wie die (meiner Meinung nach total bescheuerte) Idee, wenn schon zahlen, dann bitte alle was zahlen.
Ich will die Premiumfunktionen nicht, wozu? Brauche ich nicht. Und erst recht würd ich sie nicht wollen, wenn ich dafür noch mehr Werbung auf der Seite hätte.


----------



## Maireen (24. Juli 2007)

Ja dank den Usern gibt es diese Daten überhaupt, doch diese Daten würden auch niemandem etwas nutzen wenn sie nicht weiterverarbeitet werden.
Und eben diese Weiter- und Ausarbeitung der Daten ist eben kostenintensiv, sei es die Technik die dafür erfoderlich ist oder aber die Mitarbeiter die Stunden damit verbringen.
Indem ihr euer Blasc laufen lässt, liefert ihr also auch Arbeit die es zu bewältigen gibt. Und das wollt ihr doch auch oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Fakt ist aber auch das buffed.de eine eigenständige Seite ist und ich habe es schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, wollen könnt ihr viel aber was auf dieser Seite angeboten wird entscheiden nicht wir. Auch wenn es hier alles noch so interaktiv ist.
Und ich bitte euch, sich darüber aufzuregen das ihr nun in den Itemcharts nicht nach Items direkt für Characktere suchen könnt, ist doch wie zu versuchen ein mit Marmelade bestrichenes Brötchen auf die unbestrichene Seite fallen zu lassen.

Aber das ist was ich meine purer Egoismus ohne viel Verstand dahinter...


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Aber das ist was ich meine purer Egoismus ohne viel Verstand dahinter...



Ok... Wenn ich nicht möchte, dass jemand mit den von mir gesammelten Daten mir Geld abknöpfen *kann* und nicht zwangsweise muss, auf welche Weise auch immer, dann bin ich ein Egoist?

Na von mir aus...  Bin ich halt einer. Aber einer mit Prinzipien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (24. Juli 2007)

Wenn du dieser Meinung bist, schalt dein Blasc ab und gut is^^
Les dir doch mal deinen Satz durch und finde den Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atura (24. Juli 2007)

Also ich habe das über mir nur mal kurz überflogen. 
Ich sehe es auch etwas ärgerlich das dafür etwas verlangt wird, aber ich habe 
mich eben mal wegen der CD und den paar netten Features hinreissen lassen,
es sind ja "nur" 2,50im Monat und da ist ja nicht soviel kaputt, ich fände es prima 
wenn *Premium User WERBEFREI durch euer Portal surfen können!!!*
Vielleicht sollte man noch einige andere Gimmicks einbauen, vielleich noch mehr CD's?^^
Oder ein Buffed T-Shit für langfristige Abos...
Ein richtiger Ts-Server (und nciht nur ein Channel in einem Server .......)
wäre auch eine Interessante Sache. ;D

Vielleich aber auch sollte man ein Formular machen das so ausshen könnte:
TS pro slot XX€ (eben ein verbilligter Preis, also billiger wie andere TS anbieter so das man auch was davon hat)
Premium Features 0,50Cent
Werbefrei 0,50Cent
Buffed-Active Pack: Nur für Jahresabonenten 15€/Jahr - naja irgendwas alle paar Monate Cds (viell. ein Riese Addon-Pack das man sich das Runterladen sparen kann.) T-Shirts usw...was weis ich noch alles.

*Das ist nur ein Beispiel, aber ich würde es so machen das sich jeder das was er will aussuchen kann und zwar zu einem gering(eren) Preis, weil so wie es im momment steht werden sich nicht allzuviele hinreisen lassen ;D*


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Wenn du dieser Meinung bist, schalt dein Blasc ab und gut is^^
> Les dir doch mal deinen Satz durch und finde den Fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde keinen, außer dass ich mich wieder deinem Spott hingeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heh! Es wird ab sofort Steuern auf Luxusartikel geben! - Hmm, finde ich nicht gut, hab sie ja mit hergestellt... - Na und! Dann wandere halt aus!


----------



## Atura (24. Juli 2007)

Durion schrieb:


> Ich finde keinen, außer dass ich mich wieder deinem Spott hingeben muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst zwar bedenken das du das mit aufgebaut hast (wenn auch nur einen minimalst teil) aber die Seite musste auch programmiert etc. werden, es kommt sicherlich auch auf anderem Weg geld rein, aber das ist eben ein netter und vllt. ja auch benötigter zusatz...und es wird dir nichts weggenommen, es kommt nur was dazu und wems das wert ist der kann es zahlen und wer mein er muss rumzicken weil er ja hier so toll mitgewirkt hat der soll gehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juli 2007)

Durion schrieb:


> Ich finde keinen, außer dass ich mich wieder deinem Spott hingeben muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du stellt Nikeschuhe her? :>


----------



## Tirkari (24. Juli 2007)

Durion schrieb:


> Hmm, finde ich nicht gut, hab sie ja mit hergestellt...


Und genau das ist der Punkt:
Du hast sie eben nicht mit hergestellt.
Buffed ist ja schließlich nicht nur eine bloße Sammlung und ein reines Zusammentragen von unzähligen Daten durch die Spieler, sondern es ist eine von Buffed-Mitarbeitern (die dafür auch bezahlt werden wollen) aufbereitete Datenbank, beruhend auf Daten, die auch von Spielern stammen (und noch mehr, der buffed-Cast zB wird auch nicht von Spielern, sondern von Buffed-Mitarbeitern gemacht)

Wie schon oft gesagt wurde: Die Daten, die du mitgesammelt hast, bleiben kostenlos, der größte Teil der Dienstleistungen (Cast, Aufbereitung der Daten, ...) auch, nur ein paar Komfortfunktionen, die nicht unbedingt nötig sind, kosten was.


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Argh... Lest doch bitte mal den ganzen Thread bevor ihr antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht mir nicht um buffed.de, sondern nur um BLASC...


----------



## Atura (24. Juli 2007)

sry falsches zitat -


----------



## Qnoot (24. Juli 2007)

Durion schrieb:


> Argh... Lest doch bitte mal den ganzen Thread bevor ihr antwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo ist dann das Problem? Schließlich gehts in diesem Thread um Buffed Premium und nicht um Blasc Premium. >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bleibt Dir halt nur die Option Deinen Client abzuschalten, wenn Du es für falsch hältst, daß damit aufbereitete Daten nicht vollständig kostenfrei zugängig sind.


Lehnst Du eigentlich auch Umfragen konsequent ab, wenn Du nicht für Deine Teilnahme vergütet wirst?


Achja, je nach Lesart hat buffed.de ja auch schon vor Buffed Premium an den Daten verdient. Man stelle sich vor die Werbeeinnahmen werfen Gewinn ab. Dann ist dieser Gewinn "nur" möglich, weil die Leute die Website besuchen, die "nur" möglich ist, weil sie Blasc-Daten geliefert haben.

Irgendwie ist die Entrüstung etwas spät dran. Mit der Deutschen Bahn angereist?


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Genau, gebt Durion nen Lohn, dafür das er so hart daran mitgearbeitet hat. Immerhin musste er ja BLASC anmachen, wo man min. 1 mal klicken muss, was schon extremst Arbeit ist. Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber mir scheint es echt so als ob du noch ne Belohnung willst, dafür das du die Daten sammeln darfst. Denn du musst mal auch dran denken das du nicht nur für dich die Daten gesammelt hast, sondern für die Community, genau so wie es alle anderen tun und getan haben. Jeder profitiert von jedem. Ich würde dich gerne ma sehen wenn du die ganze Datenbank für Nüsse, erstellen/verwalten und dazu noch die Serverkosten tragen sollst. Denn das ist nicht mehr mit nem normalen Webspace für 5 euro realisierbar.

Naja egal. Lass Blasc aus und gut ist. Denn ich denke es hat eh keinen Sinn mehr groß darüber zu diskutieren, da du dich denke ich eh nicht umstimme lässt. ^^


----------



## Yhoko (24. Juli 2007)

moin ,

ich werde das mal abwarten . da ich gildenlos bin ist für mich eigendlich nur die geschichte mit dem ts 
intressant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dies würde mir dann mal die gelegenheit geben selber mal besucher einzuladen und mich mit ihnen zu unterhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaPst3r (24. Juli 2007)

Naja es müsste ne Seite geben auf der du dich anmeldest,und auf der du dann die Banner anklickst. Wenn du das nicht möchtest lässt du es,es sollte dich beim normalen Surfen nicht stören...


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Eed schrieb:


> Genau, gebt Durion nen Lohn, dafür das er so hart daran mitgearbeitet hat. Immerhin musste er ja BLASC anmachen, wo man min. 1 mal klicken muss, was schon extremst Arbeit ist. Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber mir scheint es echt so als ob du noch ne Belohnung willst, dafür das du die Daten sammeln darfst. Denn du musst mal auch dran denken das du nicht nur für dich die Daten gesammelt hast, sondern für die Community, genau so wie es alle anderen tun und getan haben. Jeder profitiert von jedem. Ich würde dich gerne ma sehen wenn du die ganze Datenbank für Nüsse, erstellen/verwalten und dazu noch die Serverkosten tragen sollst. Denn das ist nicht mehr mit nem normalen Webspace für 5 euro realisierbar.



Mann oh Mann...

Ich hebe keinerlei Besitzansprüche. Ich bin nicht BLASC, aber ein Teil der Community. Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, darf ich das sagen... Lass doch die Polemik weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry, aber so kann man nicht diskutieren.

Ich spreche nur für mich und eventuell wenige andere. 
Und wie kommst du darauf, dass ich nen Lohn will? Lese dir bitte noch mal sorgfältig durch was ich gepostet habe und dann reden wir wieder.

@Qnoot:
Auch an dich der Rat, bitte meine gesamten Beiträge zu lesen und nicht nur eine Seite des Threads.



> Lehnst Du eigentlich auch Umfragen konsequent ab, wenn Du nicht für Deine Teilnahme vergütet wirst?


Nein, aber ich lehne sie ab, wenn ich für das Anzeigen der Umfrageergebnisse in alphabetischer Reihenfolge bezahlen sollte. Versuch mal den Unterschied zu verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Ich liebe buffed.de und BLASC. Ich kenne und nutze BLASC schon seit seinen Anfängen, als noch niemand was von buffed.de gehört hatte. Vielleicht rührt daher meine Verstimmung, denn damals war BLASC noch etwas anderes, als es heute ist. Mir gefiel die Idee hinter BLASC und ich war erstaunt, was die Jungs von buffed.de dann daraus machten und zu was BLASC heute geworden ist. Dieser Premium Schritt ist für mich ja absolut nachvollziehbar, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist BLASC damit für mich nichts mehr soooo Besonderes. Es hat halt an Charme verloren.
Für diejenigen unter Euch, die BLASC erst seit buffed.de kennen, wird mein Verhalten wohl absolut nicht nachvollziehbar sein. Zumindest scheinen das die Aussagen der meisten User widerzuspiegeln._


----------



## Maireen (24. Juli 2007)

Durion schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann...
> 
> Ich hebe keinerlei Besitzansprüche. Ich bin nicht BLASC, aber ein Teil der Community. Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, darf ich das sagen... Lass doch die Polemik weg
> 
> ...



 Hmm du möchtest diskutieren über das Thema? Gut aber hällst du folgendes von dir geschriebenes für Diskussionstoff?



> Ihr verwendet Daten bei den BLASC Zusatzfunktionen, die nicht nur auf eurem Mist gewachsen sind, sondern auch auf meinem und dem der anderen User.
> 
> Ich will nicht, dass man für meine Daten Geld in welcher Form auch immer verlangt. Also bekommt ihr keine Daten mehr. Die Idee hinter BLASC ist damit für mich gestorben



Ich bin grundsätzlich immer dafür das man seine Meinung äussern soll, aber dann bitte bring auch Argumente dazu die tragbar sind.
Das was du schreibst ist das du dieses Angebot nicht nutzen möchtest. Dein Gutes Recht, aber ein für und wider kommt da nicht zustande, sondern einfach nur ein trotziges Verhalten. 
"Ich will es nicht, also mach ich mein Blasc nun aus und ausserdem müssen alle anderen auch meiner Meinung sein!"
Aber warum möchtest du es nicht? Was ändert sich für dich persönlich, weil es dieses Feature gibt? 
Das wäre einer konstruktiven Diskussion eine Grundlage auf der man sich normal unterhalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durion (24. Juli 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Aber warum möchtest du es nicht? Was ändert sich für dich persönlich, weil es dieses Feature gibt?
> Das wäre einer konstruktiven Diskussion eine Grundlage auf der man sich normal unterhalten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe meinen letzten Post, das kursiv Geschriebene.
Und bitte: Ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt, dass ich niemanden von meiner Meinung überzeugen will, sondern lediglich versucht zu erklären, warum ich nun kein BLASC mehr nutze. Das wars... Daraufhin wurde ich angegriffen und war kontinuierlich in der Defensive. *Ich* musste mich rechtfertigen, der Fehler war wohl, dass ich das auch versuchte...

Manche Dinge kann man einem scheinbar einfach nicht erklären, wenn er nicht den selben Hintergrund hat oder eventuell wollen manche auch nicht verstehen, dass es selbst im Internet Idealisten gibt, denen es schwer fällt bei manchen Dingen Kompromisse einzugehen.

Ich bin müde mich hier ständig zu wehren, vor allem gegen die, denen das Thema scheinbar egal ist, die einfach nur etwas von mir lesen und meinen ihren Senf dazu geben zu müssen. Zusammenhanglos, wohl gemerkt. Dieser Beitrag ist denke ich mittlerweile zu lang, als dass hier noch jemand dazu stößt, der alles liest und dann auch entsprechend konstruktiv antwortet. Die Anderen haben wohl alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Maireen:
Meinungen sind schon was komisches, oder? Manchmal kann man sie auch gar nicht mit überzeugenden Argumenten füttern, da sie auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruhen.


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich immer dafür das man seine Meinung äussern soll, aber dann bitte bring auch Argumente dazu die tragbar sind.
> Das was du schreibst ist das du dieses Angebot nicht nutzen möchtest. Dein Gutes Recht, aber ein für und wider kommt da nicht zustande, sondern einfach nur ein trotziges Verhalten.
> "Ich will es nicht, also mach ich mein Blasc nun aus und ausserdem müssen alle anderen auch meiner Meinung sein!"
> Aber warum möchtest du es nicht? Was ändert sich für dich persönlich, weil es dieses Feature gibt?
> ...



Jo, genau. Vielleicht können wir dann deine Entscheidung besser verstehen bzw. und besser darüber Disktutieren.


----------



## Durion (25. Juli 2007)

> Ich liebe buffed.de und BLASC. Ich kenne und nutze BLASC schon seit seinen Anfängen, als noch niemand was von buffed.de gehört hatte. Vielleicht rührt daher meine Verstimmung, denn damals war BLASC noch etwas anderes, als es heute ist. Mir gefiel die Idee hinter BLASC und ich war erstaunt, was die Jungs von buffed.de dann daraus machten und zu was BLASC heute geworden ist. Dieser Premium Schritt ist für mich ja absolut nachvollziehbar, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist BLASC damit für mich nichts mehr soooo Besonderes. Es hat halt an Charme verloren.
> Für diejenigen unter Euch, die BLASC erst seit buffed.de kennen, wird mein Verhalten wohl absolut nicht nachvollziehbar sein. Zumindest scheinen das die Aussagen der meisten User widerzuspiegeln.



Um das Ganze zu verdeutlichen wäre es toll wenn ihr Euch mal über die Anfänge mit Mathias und Beni informiert... Da war an einen "Premium" Bereich nicht zu denken...

BLASC ist viel erfolgreicher als ich es für möglich gehalten hatte und auch besser geworden, als ich es für möglich gehalten hatte. Aber es ist halt nicht mehr dieses Ding, dass gerade zwei WoW Junkies zusammen gebastelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sorry, ihr wisst, dass ich es nicht böse meine)
Das ist auch an und für sich nichts schlimmes, aber der Premiumschritt war für mich persönlich etwas zu viel. Ich gönne den Buffys den Erfolg, aber mit dem BLASC von früher ist nun endgültig gebrochen worden. Und für mich persönlich ist das halt schade, da ich die alte Atmosphäre genossen hatte. Die neue hat auch was, aber für mich ist einfach der Charme flöten gegangen...


----------



## Kindara (25. Juli 2007)

Für mich fing blasc.de als die Fortsetzung von vanen.info an, eine weiterentwickelte Datenbank der Spieler - jetzt von WoW statt DAoC. Das war es, und das ist es, was ich von der Seite will. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir schonmal eine neue Seite für Signaturbanner suchen, da die hier bestimmt ab dem 20. Abruf im Monat kostenpflichtig werden demnächst.


----------



## Isegrim (25. Juli 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir schonmal eine neue Seite für Signaturbanner suchen, da die hier bestimmt ab dem 20. Abruf im Monat kostenpflichtig werden demnächst.





ZAM schrieb:


> Dalmus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die bisherigen Features bleiben doch kostenlos.
> ...


----------



## Qnoot (25. Juli 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir schonmal eine neue Seite für Signaturbanner suchen, da die hier bestimmt ab dem 20. Abruf im Monat kostenpflichtig werden demnächst.



Vielleicht auch schon mal dran denken, sich einen Schutzbunker anzuschaffen.

Schließlich kann nicht ausgeschloßen werden, daß uns Morgen der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.


Bei dem ein oder anderen Poster habe ich echt das Gefühl, daß die sich regelrecht herbeiwünschen, daß buffed.de Features einschränkt, damit sie sich noch mehr echauffieren können. Aber weil nachwievor alles frei verfügbar ist, was schon vorher frei verfügbar war, muss man halt Prognosen bemühen, damit man sich trotzdem schon mal aufregen kann.


----------



## Michelchen (25. Juli 2007)

Was mich aufregt ist die Sache mit der Buffed-Show. Ich sehe im Portal eine neue Buffed-Show! Klick sofort hin und was passiert? Blabla erst ab Donnerstag ausser für Premiumuser...

Wegen diesem SCHEISS PREMIUM sind irgendwelche Leute die für Wow auch wirklich ALLES zahlen schneller informiert als ich. Und die Buffed-Show war für mich immer ein kleiner Höhepunkt. Und jetzt ist er ein Haufen Dreck über den ich mich aufrege.

ZU Blasc: Ich nutze Blasc zwar nicht aber ich sehe das so: Ich finde das Blasc gut ist, vorher fand ich es sehr gut. Aber jetzt wo man was Bezahlen muss, ist es nichts besonderes mehr, es ist NUR eine Datenbank. Eine Datenbank für alle zugänglich und niemand muss extra zahlen, niemand ist dem anderen im Vorteil, DAS ist Lobenswert. 

Sorry Buffed ihr seid immer etwas besonderes gewesen, aber jetzt seid ihr eig genauso scheisse wie andere Seiten. 

Viel glück noch beim fett Kohle verdienen...

Aber verdient habt ihrs nicht.


----------



## Maireen (25. Juli 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt ist die Sache mit der Buffed-Show. Ich sehe im Portal eine neue Buffed-Show! Klick sofort hin und was passiert? Blabla erst ab Donnerstag ausser für Bonzenkinder...
> 
> Wegen diesem SCHEISS PREMIUM sind irgendwelche Leute die für Wow auch wirklich ALLES zahlen schneller informiert als ich. Und die Buffed-Show war für mich immer ein kleiner Höhepunkt. Und jetzt ist er ein Haufen Dreck über den ich mich aufrege.
> 
> ...



Und wieder ein potenzieller Zwilling der einfach mal mitheult, warum weiss er selbst nicht -.-
Genau das meinte ich, sorry aber da fällt mir auch nicht mehr zu ein als:
Erst denken, dann schreiben!


----------



## Atura (25. Juli 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt ist die Sache mit der Buffed-Show. Ich sehe im Portal eine neue Buffed-Show! Klick sofort hin und was passiert? Blabla erst ab Donnerstag ausser für Bonzenkinder...
> 
> Wegen diesem SCHEISS PREMIUM sind irgendwelche Leute die für Wow auch wirklich ALLES zahlen schneller informiert als ich. Und die Buffed-Show war für mich immer ein kleiner Höhepunkt. Und jetzt ist er ein Haufen Dreck über den ich mich aufrege.
> 
> ...




Du bist wirklich sehr kindisch. Es ist ein Zusatz-Feature, du verlierst NICHTS es ist alles WIE VORHER es kommt nur für die die es wollen etwas dazu, kannst du das nicht begreifen?


----------



## Michelchen (25. Juli 2007)

@Maireen: Wat has du fürn Problem? Ich mecker und habe keine Ahnung warum? Bullshit. Leß meine Post richtig.

@Atura: Ich weiß sehr wohl das ich nichts verliere. Begreifst DU das nicht? Und sage mir bitte warum ich kindisch bin. Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt, und werde als Kindisch beschimpft -.- Erklär mir das bitte nochmal ich bin ja so 'kindisch'


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt ist die Sache mit der Buffed-Show. Ich sehe im Portal eine neue Buffed-Show! Klick sofort hin und was passiert? Blabla erst ab Donnerstag ausser für Premiumuser...



Die buffed-Show kommt weiterhin wie bisher am Donnerstag für alle. Sie kam bisher (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) immer Donnerstags und daran wird sich nichts ändern. Das die Show für Premium-User einen Tag früher zur Verfügung steht ist aber kein Geheimnis, das steht im FAQ zum Premium-Service und wurde auch in der zugehörigen News erwähnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wegen diesem SCHEISS PREMIUM sind irgendwelche Leute die für Wow auch wirklich ALLES zahlen schneller informiert als ich. Und die Buffed-Show war für mich immer ein kleiner Höhepunkt. Und jetzt ist er ein Haufen Dreck über den ich mich aufrege.





> @Maireen: Wat has du fürn Problem? Ich mecker und habe keine Ahnung warum? Bullshit. Leß meine Post richtig.



Bitte halte dich bei der Kommunikation in den Foren und Kommentaren auf buffed.de bitte auch weiterhin an die Netiquette. Meinungen sind immer gefragt, aber bitte achte dabei auf die Wortwahl - das dient dem besseren Umgang miteinander. 



> ZU Blasc: Ich nutze Blasc zwar nicht aber ich sehe das so: Ich finde das Blasc gut ist, vorher fand ich es sehr gut. Aber jetzt wo man was Bezahlen muss, ist es nichts besonderes mehr, es ist NUR eine Datenbank. Eine Datenbank für alle zugänglich und niemand muss extra zahlen, niemand ist dem anderen im Vorteil, DAS ist Lobenswert.



Die Datenbank wird auch weiterhin kostenlos bleiben.


----------



## Deadwool (25. Juli 2007)

Ich kanns teilweise nachvollziehen. Hab ebenfalls gedacht "Geil, die neue Buffed Show ist da" und sobald ich mir das Ding angucken wollte "Ätsch! Erst ab morgen, ausser du meldest dich für den Premium Account an". 
Bravo Buffed-Team! Das ist echt ne tolle Entwicklung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ich kanns teilweise nachvollziehen. Hab ebenfalls gedacht "Geil, die neue Buffed Show ist da" und sobald ich mir das Ding angucken wollte "Ätsch! Erst ab morgen, ausser du meldest dich für den Premium Account an".
> Bravo Buffed-Team! Das ist echt ne tolle Entwicklung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Veröffentlichungstage sind in dem Bild auf der News-Box aber deutlich vermerkt.


----------



## Michelchen (25. Juli 2007)

Man versteht mich nicht so richtig o.O?: Ich WEIß das die Datenbank kostenlos bleibt. Aber ich finde es blöd das andere mehr bekommen, nur weil sie Geld bezahlen.

Habe ich gesagt das das mit der Buffed-Show ein Geheimnis ist? Ich reg mich nur auf das andere sie früher sehen darf. 

Naja kurz und knapp: Ich finde Buffe-Premium blöd, für mich persöhnlich hat es eure Seite in den Dreck gezogen.
Ob ich jetzt unglaublich kindisch bin oder nicht. Ich finde es nicht ok -.- 

Ist nun mal meine Meinung. 
Ein Community-Projekt für Geld zu nutzen.
Naja. Von meiner Seite wars das.


ps:

Zitat: Die Veröffentlichungstage sind in dem Bild auf der News-Box aber deutlich vermerkt. 

Ja. Aber eure Buffedshow war bisher immer so geil das mich das Laber nicht interessiert hat. Ich werde Buffed-Show auch weiterhin gucken. Aber schlicht und einfach ist meine Bewunderung zu euch weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (25. Juli 2007)

Ich sehe da kein Problem das für Premium Leute die Buffedshow ein Tag früher kommt. Denn für nicht Premium-User kommt sie wie vorher auch am Donnerstag. Ich habs heute schon gesehen... aber das wird auch nur diesen Monat so sein. Weil hab nur Testmonat, danach schau ich sie halt wieder wie sonst auch Donnerstags.


----------



## Michelchen (25. Juli 2007)

@Eed: Ich weiß. Aber ich finde es blöd wenn andere Leute sich das Recht erkaufen können 'Informationen' früher zu erhalten. Klingt komisch is aber blöd -.-


----------



## Deadwool (25. Juli 2007)

Mit ist es latte selbst wenn Premium User das ne Woche früher angucken können. Mich ärgert nur dass heute in den News steht "Hurra die Buffed Show ist da" und wenn ich draufklicke "Pusteblume, reingefallen"


----------



## Eed (25. Juli 2007)

Ja, gut... so hab ich mir das auch nicht vorgestellt, dass die das dann direkt auf die Mainpage setzen, das ne neue Folge da ist. Bzw. wenn es so gemacht wird, das es nur Premium User sehen können. Also das es für Nicht-Premiums versteckt wird. Dürfte ja denke ich ma mit PHP kein Problem sein.


----------



## FERT (25. Juli 2007)

(: wirkt doch iwie leicht provokativ 
die buffed show zwar jetz in den news anzuzeigen, aber wenn man als non-premium user draufklickt eine "NÄH NÄH NÄÄÄÄH - du noch nicht!" nachricht zu bekommen

ich wäre dafür das nur premium user am mittwoch diese "news meldung" sehen können :x

und für die normalen menschen dann erst am donnerstag ersichtlich zu machen


----------



## khazet (25. Juli 2007)

FERT schrieb:


> (: wirkt doch iwie leicht provokativ
> die buffed show zwar jetz in den news anzuzeigen, aber wenn man als non-premium user draufklickt eine "NÄH NÄH NÄÄÄÄH - du noch nicht!" nachricht zu bekommen
> 
> ich wäre dafür das nur premium user am mittwoch diese "news meldung" sehen können :x
> ...




LOL Das Fert zockt WoW O_o


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. Juli 2007)

FERT schrieb:


> (: wirkt doch iwie leicht provokativ
> die buffed show zwar jetz in den news anzuzeigen, aber wenn man als non-premium user draufklickt eine "NÄH NÄH NÄÄÄÄH - du noch nicht!" nachricht zu bekommen
> 
> ich wäre dafür das nur premium user am mittwoch diese "news meldung" sehen können :x
> ...



Man fühlt sich schon leicht als User zweiter Klasse, wenn man sich das neue Konzept so anschaut. WoW als Goldesel, dem die Dublonen nur so aus dem... ihr wisst schon rieseln. Aber gut, jeder muss wissen was er wofür zahlen will, auch wenn es wirklich schade ist dass das Wort 'Premium' heutzutage für kostenpflichtige Extras anstatt einer herausragenden Qualität missbraucht wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1gfoot (25. Juli 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt ist die Sache mit der Buffed-Show. Ich sehe im Portal eine neue Buffed-Show! Klick sofort hin und was passiert? Blabla erst ab Donnerstag ausser für Premiumuser...
> 
> Wegen diesem SCHEISS PREMIUM sind irgendwelche Leute die für Wow auch wirklich ALLES zahlen schneller informiert als ich. Und die Buffed-Show war für mich immer ein kleiner Höhepunkt. Und jetzt ist er ein Haufen Dreck über den ich mich aufrege.
> 
> ...




Omg gibt es verrückte User
Aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat wie es wirklich aussieht solllte man keinen scheiss schreiben

du kannst die seite genauso nutzen wie vorher
und da jeder weis das man den premium scheiss eh nicht brauch wie teampseak, gutschein und den andern scheiss kannst du dir das geflame doch genauso gut sparen

du zahlst nix guckst eben erst am donnerstag die buffed show
*
und buffed.de wird für mich weiterhin die Seite Nummer 1 bleiben*


----------



## Michelchen (25. Juli 2007)

Wenn du die anderen Posts gelesen hättest würdest du vllt kapieren...

NOCHMAL: ICh weiß das alles so bleibt wie vorher -.- Nur regt mich das mit der Buffed-Show halt auf.

Und ich habe Ahnung, wovon meinst du bitteschön habe ich keine Ahnung???


----------



## Defmaster (25. Juli 2007)

Weiß ja nicht obs gewollt ist, aber die buffed-show folge 44 kann man sich auch jetzt schon
ohne Premium angucken.


----------



## Michelchen (25. Juli 2007)

Nein kann man nciht -.-


----------



## Mitab (25. Juli 2007)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht obs gewollt ist, aber die buffed-show folge 44 kann man sich auch jetzt schon
> ohne Premium angucken.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *pscht*
nicht das da noch jemanden darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird!

P.S: Danke das ich kein Harry Potter mehr lesen muss!


----------



## Xyman2001 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich find das mit dem Premium nicht so toll. Wenn es finanziel vorher
geklappt hat warum jetzt die User belasten ? 

mfg xyman


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Juli 2007)

Xyman2001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich find das mit dem Premium nicht so toll. Wenn es finanziel vorher
> geklappt hat warum jetzt die User belasten ?
> ...


Wo werden die User denn belastet?


----------



## Cijia (26. Juli 2007)

Also ich find das Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt sen ich Donnerstag Tagsüber, das ich am Abend die Show sehen kann, dank der Meldung von Mittwoch. Gucke Abends nimmer in die News, und die stand bisher meist erst ab 16 uhr drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von da her hab ich sie eh noch nie an dem Tag gesehen. 
Btw. zählt Premium auch für die Casts?


Das einzigste was ich persönlich bissel schade finde, sind die neuen Styles. Nunja, ich kann Buffed verstehen und es is ihr Ding, wie sie es machen. 
Ich weis, das die 3€ im Monat mir vermutlich nicht wehtuhen würden, aber ich denke nicht, das ich atm bereit bin, für sowas zu zahlen. Maybe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traxxx (26. Juli 2007)

Was soll dieser Müll mit Premiummitgliedschaft. Für das Geld kann man sich wohl bessere (sinnvollere) Dinge kaufen. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann so sein, dass man ohne zu bezahlen nichts mehr anschauen kann und die Nichtzahler bekommen dann einen gelben Stern verpasst und werden in Lager gesperrt. Was soll der Müll? Ich bezahle doch nicht um u.a. die Buffed Show einen Tag vorher zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (26. Juli 2007)

NOCH 12 MIN BIS 17:00 !!! xD

- btw. regt euch doch nicht so auf, klar ich finds auch iwie dumm das es dieses premium zeugs nun auch hier gibt, auch wenn's für mich keine ersichtlichen nachteile hat. trotzdem bleibt für uns alles wie's war. -

:x

// WTF ES IST 17:00 !! 
ICH WILL DAS JETZ GUCKEN ._. !!!


----------



## Patze (26. Juli 2007)

Hmmm...

  17:16 Uhr..... Immer noch keine Buffed Show *tränendrück*

Ist das Buffed Team in einer anderen Zeitzone !?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.
.
.
17:17 Uhr  Start der Buffed Show *freufreu*

Viel Spaß damit 

Cu


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juli 2007)

Traxxx schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Müll mit Premiummitgliedschaft. Für das Geld kann man sich wohl bessere (sinnvollere) Dinge kaufen. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann so sein, dass man ohne zu bezahlen nichts mehr anschauen kann und die Nichtzahler bekommen dann einen gelben Stern verpasst und werden in Lager gesperrt. Was soll der Müll? Ich bezahle doch nicht um u.a. die Buffed Show einen Tag vorher zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst dir nen neuen Account erstellen gehn. Der hier wird grad gesperrt... Der Kommentar war echt fehl am Platze.


----------



## Defmaster (26. Juli 2007)

Premiumhasser schrieb:


> Tja wenn ihr so anfangt nimm das:
> 
> [bla]



Lauter konnst es wohl nich sagen.
Jetzt laden sie die Datei erst nen Tag später hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juli 2007)

Premiumhasser schrieb:


> Tja wenn ihr so anfangt nimm das:



Es ging um den Kommentar mit dem gelben Stern... und den restlichen Blödsinn von deinem anderen Post hab ich rausgelöscht... :>


----------



## Darx (26. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es ging um den Kommentar mit dem gelben Stern... und den restlichen Blödsinn von deinem anderen Post hab ich rausgelöscht... :>



Du bist aber auch gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur weil wir meinten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (27. Juli 2007)

ach gottchen, du musst es aber auch nötig haben...


----------



## STJO (27. Juli 2007)

Wieso streitet ihr übern Premium-Account?
Wir können ja Buffed weiterhin nutzen.
Ich dachte ihr wollt Online-Games spielen und euch nicht über Sachen streiten die sih so oder so nicht ändern werden.


----------



## Patze (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,

  ich finde die Zankerei auch etwas überzogen.
Wer nicht zahlen möchte soll es einfach nicht tun. Ob ich die Show nun einen Tag vorher sehe oder nicht ist doch Jacke wie Hose.
Und die Zusätze ebenso. Wenn ich sie unbedingt brauche kann ich ja überlegen ob ich zahle oder nicht.

Und dass die Leute nicht nur für Ruhm und Ehre diese Seite pflegen und verbessern ist auch klar.
Wenn es dann mal soweit käme, dass einige allgemeinnützige Inhalte nur noch entgeltlich erhältlich sind, fänd ich das auch nicht prickelnd, aber dann muss ich halt überlegen.
Zahle ich, oder lass ich es sein und suche ein Alternative.

Also... immer ruhig Blut und seht es etwas gelassener  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Buffed Team: Macht weiter so wie Ihr denkt und wie Euch die Fans folgen könne und wollen.


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2007)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Lauter konnst es wohl nich sagen.
> Jetzt laden sie die Datei erst nen Tag später hoch
> 
> 
> ...



Huhu,

falls du auf die buffedShow anspielst, die gibt es schon seit Monaten donnerstags. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defmaster (27. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> falls du auf die buffedShow anspielst, die gibt es schon seit Monaten donnerstags.
> 
> ...



Allerdings gabs die dieses mal Mittwochs für Premium User und 
wenn man nen klein wenig Hirn einsetzt konnte man sie sich auch ohne Premium
bereits früher angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (27. Juli 2007)

So *händereib* - ich bin jetzt auch Premium.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das, obwohl ich die Buffed-Show nur gucke, wenn ich Zeit dazu habe, obwohl ich Blasc eh nicht wirklich nutze und obwohl ich den TS nicht brauche. 
.oO(Hab jetzt aber ein süßes Mottobild. *g*)

Ich find's einfach bananig, wenn sich die User hier über den Premiumzugang aufregen, obwohl sie ihn gar nicht nutzen müssen (!) - und die paar Euro im Monat kann man sich wirklich noch absparen, wenn man überlegt, wie viel Arbeit in der Buffed-Seite steckt und wie viele Leute daran mitwirken, daß wir stets die neusten Neuigkeiten (tote Leiche? ^^) und viele nette Randinfos vorgekaut bekommen.

Wir bekommen einfach eine Möglichkeit, die Seite freiwillig zu unterstützen - was ist daran schlecht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (27. Juli 2007)

buechse schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist, das andere etwas bekommen weil sie dafür bezahlen und ich nicht, weil ich nichts bezahlen will. Ganz einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Michelchen schrieb:


> Man versteht mich nicht so richtig o.O?: Ich WEIß das die Datenbank kostenlos bleibt. Aber ich finde es blöd das andere mehr bekommen, nur weil sie Geld bezahlen.



Wie ich schon früher bemerkt hab ^^
Es ist halt dieser Bruch mit dem bisherigen freien Informationsfluss. Bisher war alles umsonst und frei verfügbar, alles war gut. Dann auf einmal wird etwas eingeführt, wo man bezahlen muss. Grundsätzlich erstmal bezahlen = schlecht. Die Bezahler haben einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen = noch viel schlechter.

Es geht manchen nicht darum, dass der Rest weiterhin kostenlos bleibt. Es ist einfach dass ungerechte Gefühl, dass es überall auf der Welt gibt: der mit dem Geld kauft sich Überlegenheit über andere, so banal dass auch im Zusammenhang mit den buffed-Premium Features klingt ^^

Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich mir, als ich vorgestern abend das buffed-Show Banner gesehen hab, den Testmonat geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur damit ich gleich die buffed-show sehen kann...


----------



## Eed (27. Juli 2007)

Premiumhasser schrieb:


> Da meine Beiträge immer gelöscht werden schau euch mal meinen Bog an
> 
> http://premiumhasser.blog.de



Ich wäre dafür das die BuffedShow ab jetzt einen variablen Dateinamen bekommt ^^


----------



## Michelchen (27. Juli 2007)

@Defmaster:

ich glaube du vesrtehst nicht (oder ich?): sie war immer donnerstag udn wird es auch bleibe. nur premium-user können es früher sehen.


----------



## Defmaster (27. Juli 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> @Defmaster:
> 
> ich glaube du vesrtehst nicht (oder ich?): sie war immer donnerstag udn wird es auch bleibe. nur premium-user können es früher sehen.



Du verstehst mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da Premium User die Folge Mittwochs sehen können, wie es z.B. diesen Mittwoch der Fall,
sollte es für sie vorbehalten sein.
Mit ein paar Kniffen, welche ich nicht näher erläutere, konnte ich mir die Folge auch schon
ohne Premium Mittwochs ansehen.
Premiumhasser hat ja in etwa geschrieben wie es geht auch wenn ich es etwas anders getan habe.


----------



## RaPst3r (28. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nochmal alles durchgelesen *stolz* und da wird einem ja ganz schwindelig.
Also der erste Kritikpunkt war "Die können die Buffed schow ja einen Tag früher gucken"
Dazusollte man sich folgendes überlegen: Die Müssen auch ne Woche auf die Neue Show warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir warten ne Woche und die auch , der Vorzug ist nur einmal und zwar in der Ersten Woche Premium Mitgliedschaft.
Manche haben so etwas ähnliches geschrieben:
"Ich bin Gildenlos und dann kann ich mich mit anderen Leuten unterhalten in meinem eigenen TS-Channel"
Dazu kann ich nur Folgendes Sagen
1. Startet TS
2.Drückt auf Connect
3.Wählt "Web Server List"
4. Macht Im Filter Passwortgeschützt raus
Fertig...
Ihr findet jetzt so an die 1000 Server auf denen ihr KOSTENLOS euren Channel erstellen könnt ^^ Sogar mit Passwort...


----------



## Myríel1 (29. Juli 2007)

woher bekomme ich denn so nen Premium Service?

auch wenn ihr nur drüber ablästert will ich einen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (29. Juli 2007)

GildenmuttiMyríel schrieb:


> woher bekomme ich denn so nen Premium Service?
> 
> auch wenn ihr nur drüber ablästert will ich einen haben
> 
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/page/1307


----------



## Keltan (31. Juli 2007)

Ach, ich find dieses Premium Zeug auch ein bisschen nutzlos. Das mit dem TS Channel ist ja schon selbsterklärend (was manche hier ja schon bewiesen haben). Und das mit der Buffed Show... na ja - kann ich auch mit einem FF Plug-In runterladen, ohne Premium zu besitzen.


----------



## Bl1nd (31. Juli 2007)

Och Leute...

Seid doch einfach still. Wenn ihrs wollt, abonnierts und wenn nicht, lasst es. Keiner hat ein Nachteil.


----------



## Myríel1 (31. Juli 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Och Leute...
> 
> Seid doch einfach still. Wenn ihrs wollt, abonnierts und wenn nicht, lasst es. Keiner hat ein Nachteil.




also ich habe es mir jetzt geholt und finde es echt toll ^^ damit hier auch mal positives steht


----------



## Mace (31. Juli 2007)

So..
Der TESTMONAT IST EIN KOSTENLOSER TESMONAT WO MAN KEINES WEGS AN IRGENDETWAS GEBUNDEN IST!!!

wenn der tesmonat abgelaufen ist, wird sich wer mit einem in verbindung setzen bzw wenn man nicht erreichbar ist sind die premium features automatisch weg..

also testmonat kann ohne bedenken genutzt werden.


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2007)

Mace schrieb:


> So..
> Der TESTMONAT IST EIN KOSTENLOSER TESMONAT WO MAN KEINES WEGS AN IRGENDETWAS GEBUNDEN IST!!!
> 
> wenn der tesmonat abgelaufen ist, wird sich wer mit einem in verbindung setzen bzw wenn man nicht erreichbar ist sind die premium features automatisch weg..
> ...



Ich würde das etwas ähm weniger verwirrend ausdrücken ;-) 
Habt Ihr Option 1 gewählt, werdet Ihr zwar vom Abo-Dienstleister angeschrieben, es entsteht jedoch keine Abnahmepflicht bzw. Pflicht zur zu zahlenden Weiterführung des Premium-Abos. Nach dem Monat werden die Premium-Features dann einfach deaktiviert - der Account ist dann natürlich normal weiterhin nutzbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (31. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde das etwas ähm weniger verwirrend ausdrücken ;-)
> Habt Ihr Option 1 gewählt, werdet Ihr zwar vom Abo-Dienstleister angeschrieben, es entsteht jedoch keine Abnahmepflicht bzw. Pflicht zur zu zahlenden Weiterführung des Premium-Abos. Nach dem Monat werden die Premium-Features dann einfach deaktiviert - der Account ist dann natürlich normal weiterhin nutzbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oder so ^^


----------



## RaPst3r (1. August 2007)

Na toll da hab ich die Ultimative Lösung und poste sie und schwuuups! Post gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrax_Blackrock (2. August 2007)

Eine kleine Bitte: 

[offtopic]

Können ALLE, die hier permanent nen kleinen MIMIMI-Anfall haben, vielleicht im nächsten Post Ihr aktuelles Alter niederschreiben?`

Hintergrund: 
Mir ist langweilig und ich will was zu lachen haben...


----------



## Gnomigus (2. August 2007)

hallöle,

also zum "premium" muss ich ja sagen das es die ein oder andren netten features haben, zwar nicht zwingend notwendig, da buffed auch ohne premium spitze ist (für meinen geschmack zumindest), aber naja, ist jedem selbst überlassen ob man auf viel schnickschnack steht oder nicht :-)

so, nun etwas was mich stört, nein es ist nicht die tatsache das es premium gibt (wie viele bereits sagten, war sowas bereits zu erwarten, schliesslich mag man für solch nen super service irgendwie auch wieder was rein bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die tatsache allerdings das ich als premium user mit blödsinniger werbung (damit mein ich nicht die banner werbung oben+rechts (wo aktuell z.b. blau.de werbung ist), sondern wenn ich aktuell nach items oder so suche, das ich da son blödsinn wie "Top-Suchbegriffe" mir antun muss oO

ich hab wirklich nichts gegen werbung, absolut nicht, auch wenns störend ist, aber sowas muss halt sein, aber ich denke es wäre mehr als angebracht wenn wenigstens dieses "Top-Suchbegriffe" für premium-user ausgeblendet werden würde, wär wirklich mehr als fair!

soviel von mir dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüßle,
gnomi


----------



## ck007 (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

Also ich finde das Premium Paket Super. die Features wie der Chat finde ich sehr nützlich. Und auch die anderen Features sind Spitze. Also ich hab da nichts gegen zu sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICh hab auch erstmal denn Testmonat gefunden wo man ja die gleichen Rechte hat als wenn man bezahlt und so wie es aussieht werde ich  sobald der Probemonat abgelaufen ist dafür bezahlen.

Das zu meiner Seite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Christian


----------

